# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  παρενέργειες φαρμάκων

## Martina

Επιθυμώ να επικοινωνήσω μέ όποιον/α παίρνει τα εξής φάρμακα depakene, topamac, dumyrox, stedon. Eχετε παρτηρήσει παρενέργειες, ποιές; πως τις ξεχωρίζετε από συμπτώματα της κατάστασης σας; π.χ. κούραση, υπνηλία, πεσμένη διάθεση, κλπ. Πρόσφατα μου παρουσιάσθηκε διπλωπία, έχει κανείς ακούσει γι αυτό;

----------


## τι-ποτέ

ντεπακιν έπαιρνα εγώ για τρία χρόνια σχεδόν, μετά από χειρουργική επέμβαση. μου έλεγαν ότι με προφυλάσσει από τυχόν εκδήλωση επιληπτικών κρίσεων. τώρα το σταμάτησαν, αφού μετά τρία χρόνια, δεν είχα επεισόδιο. δεν ένιωθα διαφορά που το έπαιρνα ή όχι.
ο εντεκάχρονος γιος μου παίρνει ντεπακίν γιατί έχει αφαιρετικά επεισόδια. δεν έχει πει τπτ για διπλωπία...
καλή σου μέρα και καλή μέρα σε όλους και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## raphsssodos

Έχω πάρει stedon για ένα διάστημα αλλά χωρίς προβλήματα.
[για τον διαχωρισμό που λες τον κάνεις μάλλον εμπειρικά...]

----------


## coma

γεια σου Martina

έπαιρνα Topamac για 2 χρόνια ως σταθεροποιητή για Διπολική Διαταραχή . 

αυτό το φάρμακο ως παρενέργεια είχε την μείωση της όρεξης και κατά συνέπεια του βάρους μου. 

ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου μου είπε ότι χρησιμοποιείται ως χάπι αδυνατίσματος σε ανθρώπους με παχυσαρκία.

γενικά το θεώρησα ως μη επαρκώς αποτελεσματικό και διέκοψα τη χρήση του. 

φιλάκια εσύ ποιά από τα φάρμακα που ανέφερες παίρνεις και για ποιον λόγο ;

----------


## Martina

τα παίρνω όλα, νοιώθω σχετικά καλλίτερα αλλά έχω πολλά συμπτώματα που δεν ξέρω αν είναι από την κατάστασή μου ή από τα φάρμακα δηλ. υπνηλία, αποκοιμήθηκα πάνω στο γραφείο χωρίς να το καταλάβω!!, δεν μπορώ να ξυπνήσω ούτε με τρία ξυπνητήρια, έχω αλλαγές διάθεσης, κρίσεις υπογλυκαιμίας και τελευταία μου παρουσιάστηκε και η διπλωπία. Το έψαξα στο ιντερνετ σε ιατρικα sites και πράγματι φαίνεται ότι τα περισσότερα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ειδικά το dumirox προκαλούν διπλωπία.

----------


## Alkmeon

η διπλωπια προερχεται απο το Topamac!

----------


## gorgi

ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ SEROXAT ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΤΟ XANAX. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ.
ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ CYMBALTA ΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ..........

----------


## Alkmeon

η υδροχλωρικη ντουλοξετινη ειναι απο τα νεωτερα αντικαταθλιπτικα[αναστολεας επαναπροσληψης της σεροτονινης&amp;της νορεπινεφρινης]-εχουν αναφερθει επεισοδια αυτοκτονικου ιδεασμου οσον αφορα τις ανεπ.ενεργειες της ουσιας,καθως επισης &amp; ξηροστομια,δυσκοιλιοτητα,ν αυτια-εν παση περιπτωσει εχει λιγοτερες ανεπ ενεργειες το cymbalta σε σχεση με παλαιοτερα αντικαταθλιπτικα!

----------


## empi

Μα επιτέλους πως είναι δυνατόν τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά φάρμακα να φέρουν ως παρενέργειες τα ίδια τα συμπτώματα της νόσου που καλούντε να θεραπεύσουν;

Αυτοκτονικοί ιδεασμοί; Αυτό δεν είναι κάργα κατάθλιψη;
Ξηροστομία; Αυτό είναι κάργα σύμπτωμα του άγχους/πανικού

Έλεος δηλαδή, όπως αυτά με το Seroxat που διαβάζω έστω και αν δεν έχω καμία σχέση, όμως είναι γελοία για κάθε νοήμον άτομο... Ακούς εκεί παρενέργεια του Seroxat να είναι το άγχος.

Εϊμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι όλα αυτα τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρουν στις κλινικές έρευνες προέρχονται από άτομα χαμηλής προφανώς νοημοσύνης, τα οποία συγχέουν τα συμπτώματα της νόσου τους ως παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου.

Έλεος δηλαδή!

Τόσο λάθος είμαι;

Θυμάμαι όταν περνούσα την περίοδο με τους μόνιμους πανικούς μου, να διαβάζω ότι το seroxat έφερνε ξηροστομία, τρέμουλο, κρυάδες, ζάλη κλπ την ίδια στιγμή που όλα αυτά τα είχα εγώ χωρίς να έχω ακουμπήσει καν κανένα φάρμακο! Όχι εξηγήστε μου πως αυτό συμβαίνει!

----------


## dimitriskai

Καλησπερα,περνω εδω και 2 χρονια ντεπακιν ως σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης,δεν ειχα καμια παρενεργεια απο αυτο,ενω πριν 2χρονια επερνα στεντον το ποιο μου προκαλουσε μια υποτονικοτιτα και μια ελαφρια υπνιλια.
empi πρεπει να σου πω πως εισαι λαθος ωντος τα περισσοτερα ψυχοφαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες ιδιες με τα συμπτωματα της ασθενειας που εχει καποιος,παραδειγμα εγω πριν τα φαρμακα το αγχος εκδιλωνονταν με εφυδρωση στα χερια και δυσκολια στην αναπνοη,οταν αρχισα τα φαρμακα περασαν αυτα και αρχισε η υπνιλια,η συελοροια τη νυχτα και ξηροστομια το πρωί . Και οι ψυχιατροι εχουν παραδεχτει πως οι παρενεργειες ειναι η κυρια αιτια που οι ασθενεις αντιδρουν στη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.

----------


## Alkmeon

οντως ετσι ειναι dimitriskai, προσθεσε οτι η δοσολογια παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο καθε φορα!

----------


## raphsssodos

Έμπι οι παρενέργειες που έχει ας πούμε το seroxat που αναφέρεσαι αφ\' ενός δεν παρατηρούνται προφανώς σε όλους και αφ\' ετέρου αν είναι ξέχωρες των συμπτωμάτων ή αν τα επιδεινώσουν τότε θεωρούνται και ως παρενέργειες...





> _Originally posted by dimitriskai_
> Και οι ψυχιατροι εχουν παραδεχτει πως οι παρενεργειες ειναι η κυρια αιτια που οι ασθενεις αντιδρουν στη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.


Αυτό ομολογουμένως δεν το κατάλαβα. Πως γίνεται;

----------


## dimitriskai

Πολλες φορες ειδικα στην αρχη της φαρμακευτικης αγωγης οι παρενεργειες των φαρμακων ειναι πολυ εντονες π.χ.εγω εχω διπ.διαταραχη και αρχισα να παιρνω φαρμακα οταν ημουν σε κατασταση που λειτουργουσα με το 140% πνευματικα και σωματικα αυτο καπου μου αρεσε οταν λοιπον αρχισα τα φαρμακα βρεθηκα να μην μπορω να σηκωσω το κεφαλι μου απο το μαξιλαρι και να κοιμαμαι 12-13 ωρες τη μερα λογο του ρισπερνταλ που επερνα κηνιομουν σαν ρομποτ,οπως καταλαβαινεις βρεθηκα απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο λογο των παρενεργειων,που στην αρχη ηταν πολυ εντονες και αυτο ειναι ευκολο να σε κανει να μην παρεις τα φαρμακα(και εγω αντιδρουσα στην αρχη) και συμβαινει απο \'τι μου ειπε και ο ψυχιατρος μου στους περισσοτερους.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα να καταλαβεις.

----------


## raphsssodos

Ναι, κατάλαβα. Απλά είχα παρερμηνεύσει το \"αντιδρούν\"...
Έχει σταθεροποιηθεί πλέον η διάθεσή σου με το ντεπακίν;

----------


## dimitriskai

raph. ναι! πραγματι ο συνδιασμος ντεπακιν-τεγρετολ λειτουργησε ευεγερτικα σε μενα και απο τοτε που τα παιρνω τα απ και νταουν ειναι μεσα στα φυσιολογικα πλεσια αναλογα μετα ερεθησματα που δεχομαι,ειχα δοκιμασει και το λιθιο αλλα δεν εφερε κανενα αποτελεσμα ασε που μου απορηθμησε και τον θυρεοειδη και τωρα παιρνω χαπι και για αυτο.

----------


## raphsssodos

Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά!
Να \'μαστε σταθεροί λοιπόν ακόμα και με χάπια, δεν τρέχει τίποτα...

----------


## Alkmeon

....απλως σταθεροτητα στον ελεγχο των επιπεδων&amp;εργαστηριακες εξετασεις γενικες οπως ολος ο κοσμος!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by empi_
> Μα επιτέλους πως είναι δυνατόν τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά φάρμακα να φέρουν ως παρενέργειες τα ίδια τα συμπτώματα της νόσου που καλούντε να θεραπεύσουν;
> 
> Αυτοκτονικοί ιδεασμοί; Αυτό δεν είναι κάργα κατάθλιψη;
> Ξηροστομία; Αυτό είναι κάργα σύμπτωμα του άγχους/πανικού
> 
> Έλεος δηλαδή, όπως αυτά με το Seroxat που διαβάζω έστω και αν δεν έχω καμία σχέση, όμως είναι γελοία για κάθε νοήμον άτομο... Ακούς εκεί παρενέργεια του Seroxat να είναι το άγχος.
> 
> Εϊμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι όλα αυτα τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρουν στις κλινικές έρευνες προέρχονται από άτομα χαμηλής προφανώς νοημοσύνης, τα οποία συγχέουν τα συμπτώματα της νόσου τους ως παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου.
> ...


Φίλε μην καταρρίπτεις έτσι τις εμπειρίες όλων αυτών που ερευνήθηκαν αλλά και όσων τους ερεύνησαν.Για έναν επιστημονικό λόγο που δεν θυμάμαι τα χάπια φέρνουν αυτές τις παρενέργεις αφού δρουν στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα που ρυθμίζει τόσες λειτουργίες,όπως η έκκριση του σάλιου,η έκκριση ιδρώτα και άλλα.Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να σε παραπλανήσω αλλά και ούτε έναν για να κάνω σε αυτό τον τομέα τον εαυτό μου να αμφιβάλλει.Δεν είχα ποτέ των ποτών ξηροστομία και ας ήμουν η πιο αγχώδης.Δεν θέλεις να σου μιλήσω χωρίς τσίχλα το πρωί που σηκώνομαι απ\'τον ύπνο....Τους αυτοκτονικούς ιδεασμούς τους λένε τα φυλλαδιάκια στις παρενέργειες.Τι να σου πω.Εμφανίζω κατά καιρούς παρόμοια περιστατικά χωρίς να έχω εντοπίσει αν οφείλεται στην αλλαγή χαπιού αυτό.Στην αρχή λήψης νέου φαρμάκου παρουσιάζονται κάποιες παρενέργειες εξτρά.Τώρα δεν ξέρω τον λόγο και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι πώς ένα φάρμακο για την κατάθλιψη να προκαλεί από μόνο του τάσεις αυτοκτονίας.Είναι οξύμωρο.Εμένα πάντως η αλλαγή του φαρμάκου από αναφρανίλ σε ζολόφτ μου έχει προκαλέσει διαταραχές ύπνου τέτοιες που λέω να γυρίσω στο παλιό.Κοιμάμαι μέρα ξυπνάω νύχτα και έχω και βουλιμικές τάσεις....Χάλια.....(και αυτό με ξαναρίχνει στην κατάθλιψη.Και είναι φυσικό όταν βλέπεις όλη σου τη ζωή να κυλά και εσύ να μην κάνεις τίποτα.Μεγάλη ιστορία τα ψυχοφάρμακα.Παλιά τα είχα κόψει για λίγο γιατί είχα κουραστεί τρία χρόνια με παρενέργειες.Και λέω θα πάρω την ασθένειά μου και θα ζήσω με αυτήν.Μέχρι που με έπιασαν τάσεις βουλιμίας,είχα περισσότερα νεύρα,παραμελούσα τον εαυτό μου,μιλούσα στον δρόμο μόνη μου σκεφτόμενη κάτι και γενικά δεν ήμουν στα καλύτερά μου.Και επειδή ήθελα και θέλω να πάω μπροστά στις σπουδές μου άρχισα να ξαναχαπακώνομαι.Ίσως αν είχα την υποστήριξη του οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος να τα έβγαζα πέρα και χωρίς χάπια αλλά δεν υπάρχει.Αν υπήρχε άλλωστε δεν θα τα είχα ξεκινήσει καν.Αυτά.Γκρίνιαξα πολύ!)Ένα πράγμα που μου είχε πει ένας φοιτητής ψυχολογίας είναι ότι επειδή αυτές τις ουσίες δεν τις παράγει ο οργανισμός αλλά είναι τεχνητές γι\'αυτό και δημιουργούν παρενέργειες μάλλον μη έχοντας την πλήρη συμβατότητα με τον οργανισμό συμπληρώνω εγώ!!!!!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by dimitriskai_
> Καλησπερα,περνω εδω και 2 χρονια ντεπακιν ως σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης,δεν ειχα καμια παρενεργεια απο αυτο,ενω πριν 2χρονια επερνα στεντον το ποιο μου προκαλουσε μια υποτονικοτιτα και μια ελαφρια υπνιλια.
> empi πρεπει να σου πω πως εισαι λαθος ωντος τα περισσοτερα ψυχοφαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες ιδιες με τα συμπτωματα της ασθενειας που εχει καποιος,παραδειγμα εγω πριν τα φαρμακα το αγχος εκδιλωνονταν με εφυδρωση στα χερια και δυσκολια στην αναπνοη,οταν αρχισα τα φαρμακα περασαν αυτα και αρχισε η υπνιλια,η συελοροια τη νυχτα και ξηροστομια το πρωί . Και οι ψυχιατροι εχουν παραδεχτει πως οι παρενεργειες ειναι η κυρια αιτια που οι ασθενεις αντιδρουν στη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.


Λοιπόν θα συμφωνήσω και μου άρεσε το μήνυμά σου γιατί μου εντόπισες και ένα ακόμα.Σιελόρροια.Έτσι,έτσι. Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι ήταν απ\'το χάπι αλλά άλλαζα κάθε φορά μαξιλαροθήκη γιατί την λέρωνα....Πω τι μου θύμισες τώρα.

----------


## lina

ευτυχως βγηκε το geodon gia mena δεν μου κανει παρενεργειιες ουφ εχω δουκημασει κ αλλα αλλα ειχαν περενεργειες αυτα ευτυχως μου εκασαν καλα

----------


## Kassi

Μιας και ρώτησα την γιατρό για το θέμα του γιατί τα φάρμακα στην αρχή αυξάνουν τον αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό και μου έδωσε μία λίαν ικανοποιητική απάντηση την παραθέτω....Όταν ο άνθρωπος είναι στην κατάθλιψη και θέλει να αυτοτονήσει δεν βρίσκει την ενέργεια και το κουράγιο να το κάνει.Όταν παίρνει τα χάπια που τον δραστηριοποιούν δεν σημαίνει πως έχει γλιτώσει και από την κατάθλιψη και άρα δυνατός πια βρίσκει το κουράγιο να εκπληρώσει τις βαθύτερές του σκέψεις.Γι\'αυτό και τότε είναι πιο επικίνδυνος.....

----------


## Kassi

Εμένα ότι κι αν βγήκε κι αν δοκίμασα το αρχικό αναφρανίλ φαίνεται να μου κάθεται καλύτερα.Έχω πιάσει βέβαια δόση 75 μετά από τρισήμισυ χρόνια και υποφέρω αλλά αρχή είναι θα περάσει.Λίγο κοιμάμαι 1πμ ξυπνάω 6μμ αλλά κατά τ\'άλλα όλα καλά βρε.Αν συνεχιστεί έτσι και γι\'άλλες μέρες δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω αλλά..............

----------


## LOSTRE

To αναφρανίλαν και τρικυκλικο αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι αποτελεσματικόκαι καλό γενικκά φάρμακο ,και η μεγαλύτερη παρενέργεια είναι η σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία...

----------


## Kassi

Ε,μετά παίρνεις κι ένα Zoloft να σου φύγει η κατάθλιψη από την σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία...

----------


## interappted

εμενα τα ζολοφτ με τσακισαν ολες τις τασεις αυτοκτονιας μου τις βγαλαν στο προσκηνιο...εβλεπα παραθυρο κ επερνα φορα αμαξι κ επεφτα πανω του...αλλα...χμ..επιβιωσα κα κκλασσιικα αλλαξα θεραπεια βασικη τραμπα με 2 efexor tων 150

----------


## interappted

Απο τοτε που πεθανε ο αντρς μου(1μιση χρονο) εχω φλομωσει στις βενζοδιαζεπινες.Αρχικα τα always classic Lexotanil(5 των 3+ αταραξ) μετα για 7 μήνες αβερτα Ηipnosedon τωρα εδω και 1 μηνα Tavor.Ο ψυχιατρος μου μου ανακινωσε οτι ισως να χω προβλημα εξαρτησης πια..Τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι θα μου κοψει τα Tavor οχι επειδη ειμαι εξαρτημενη αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι την νυχτα που θα αντιμετωπισω νυφαλια το θανατο του...

----------


## Kassi

Τι εννοείς ότι θα αντιμετωπίσεις νηφάλια το θάνατό του;Εμένα όλα τα χάπια μού βγάζουν τις αυτοκτονικές και παρορμητικές τάσεις φάτσα φόρα...Χάλια...Και συν τοις άλλοις με κάνουν κουρέλι να μην μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου....και να διαβάσω κανά βιβλίο.Θα έχω βάλει τα παράπονά μου σε πάνω από 50 πόστ μου..Οριακή και ασταθής αλλά αυτά τα παράπονα δεν τα αποχωρίζομαι με τίποτα...Δεν έλεγαν τουλάχιστον αυτά να έμπαιναν στο μύλο της αστάθειας να βλέπαμε άσπρη μέρα;

----------


## interappted

xexexe!απλα παντα το κεφαλι μου ειναι κουδουνι κ το σκεφτομαι κουδουνιασμενα.Τη μεγαλυτερη φρικη μου την βγαλαν τα zoloft..υποτιθεται οτι τα δινουν για τασεις αυτοκτονιας...κ αυτα βγαζουν παρεναργεια ταση αυτοκτονιας..εν τελει εζησα

----------


## Adzik

:Smile: αχ φιλεσ μου...
ποσο παραξενο ε?..να θελουμε κατα καιρουσ να παιθανουμε....δεν ειναι δικαιο και σωστο...
μου φενεται τοσο παραξενο...
να σασ πω κουκλαρεσ μου..τα σταθεροποιητικα διαθεσησ τι ειναι και τι κανουν???
μακια.

----------


## LOSTRE

Στα σταθεροποιητικά διάθεσης κατατάσσονται το Λίθιο και τα αντιεπιληπτικά...
Το λίθιο λέγεται ότι έχει κάποιες παρενέργειες...
Τα κυριότερα αντιεπιληπτικά που χορηγούνται είναι το Τεγκρετόλ,Τριλεπτάλ,Ντεπακ ίν,Λαμικτάλ και Τοπαμάκ!
Κρατουν την διάθεση σταθεροποιημένη...Δηλαδή ούτε down ούτε high!

----------


## Kassi

Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με την φίλη interappted.Λοιπόν το zoloft το πήρα για καλύτερο απ\'το αναφρανίλ και μου έβγαλε όλα τα καταθλιπτικά μα κυρίως αυτοκτονικά στη φόρα μάγκες.Οι δε βουλιμικές κρίσεις να πηγαίνουν και να μην έρχονται.Τρεις τα ξημερώματα να έχω πάει στο 24ωρο(γιατί ποιο άλλο :Wink: περίπτερο και να έχω βάλει στη σακούλα δύο παγωτά(ένα κυπελάκι,ένα χωνάκι) ένα κρουασάν και μία σοκολάτα συν μία σοκολάτα που έφαγα στο δρόμο για το σπίτι....και να τα καταβροχθίζω.Το μόνο που μου έμεινε από εκείνη την βραδιά είναι οι τύψεις το επόμενο πρωί και μια λυσσασμένη ανάγκη να αρχίσω να παίρνω αδυνατιστικά ενώ στα κιλά μου είμαι μια χαρά.....Φρίκαρα!!!Τα κόβω λοιπόν και πάω αναφρανίλ...Καλύτερα στο θέμα βουλιμίας αλλά όλα μα όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα χάπια που δοκίμασα όσο και να χτυπιούται οι ψυχίατροι φέρνουν υπνηλία και όχι από κατάθλιψη όπου κοιμάσαι για να ξεφύγεις αλλά πέφτεις σε κώμα,τα βλέφαρά σου βαραίνουν,τα πόδια σου θέλουν 50 μασάζ για να συνέλθουν απ\'την κούραση.Αισθάνεσαι σαν να σε έχουν ποτίσει με δηλητήριο,με ναρκωτικό....Θέλω να μου πείτε αν συμφωνείτε ή όχι...Αισθανεστε 24 ώρες το 24ωρο κόπωση κι ας έχετε καλύψει το 10ωρο υποχρεωτικού ύπνου;Μου έλεγε λοιπόν η ψυχίατρος είναι η μικρή δόση που δεν έχει την απαραίτητη αντικαταθλιπτική δράση για να ξυπνήσει τον οργανισμό σου και γι\'αυτό από δυσφορία νυστάζεις...Το ίδιο έλεγε και ο παλιός ψυχίατρος και το πιστεύουνε ρε πούστη.....Το λένε και χαίρονται.....Κι αν τους πεις-που εν τέλει του ενός του είπα-πάρ\'τα εσύ γιατρέ να δω πως θα πετάς σαν περδίκι απ\'την υπερδιέγερση που θα σου φέρει το χάπι,μου είπε κάτι σε ας συγκεντρωθούμε σε εσένα και τρία πουλάκια κάθονται......Μου χτυπήσαν και το άλλο.Μα μόνο σε εσένα βγαίνει υπνηλία..Τόσοι ασθενείς ΜΟΥ που το παίρνουν πάνε με χαρά στη δουλειά τους..Είναι ιδιοσυστασιακό κάθε φάρμακο....Για πείτε συνάδελφοι...για πείτε....

----------


## Kassi

Όσο για τα σταθεροποιητικά ο Θεός να με φυλάει...Ήδη αισθάνομαι μια απάθεια άλλο πράγμα απ\'τα χάπια φανταζεσαι να πάρω και το σταθεροποιητικό;(Άσε που κι αυτά φέρνουν την υπνηλία τους-Ύπνε που παίρνεις τα παιδιά).Θα είμαι εντελώς flat..Έχω χάσει τα τρία μου επίπεδα..Την 3-D διάστασή μου.Δεν κλαίω,δε γελώ είμαι ρομπότ....Τσάμπα τα μαθήματα της μαθηματικού μου,καλή της η ώρα...για τους κώνους και τα γεωμετρικά σχήματα.....Θα γίνω αυτό που έλεγε.Ένα επίπεδο και έδειχνε με το χέρι της όλη την τάξη...Εκτείνεται κι από δω,κι από δω όοοολο αυτό είναι επίπεδο...Υπάρχουν λέει άτομα που τα βλέπουνε όλα επίπεδα λόγω κάποιας πάθησης....Τα σταθεροποιητικά θα σε ταλαντεύουν στη μέση;Μια μετριοπάθεια δηλαδή;Ούτε κρύο,ούτε ζέστη;Ένα emotional flattening?

----------


## raphsssodos

τα σταθεροποιητικά είναι πολύ ήπια φάρμακα, εντελώς ήπια αλλά ενίοτε κάνουν τη δουλειά τους

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με την φίλη interappted.Λοιπόν το zoloft το πήρα για καλύτερο απ\'το αναφρανίλ και μου έβγαλε όλα τα καταθλιπτικά μα κυρίως αυτοκτονικά στη φόρα μάγκες.Οι δε βουλιμικές κρίσεις να πηγαίνουν και να μην έρχονται.Τρεις τα ξημερώματα να έχω πάει στο 24ωρο(γιατί ποιο άλλοπερίπτερο και να έχω βάλει στη σακούλα δύο παγωτά(ένα κυπελάκι,ένα χωνάκι) ένα κρουασάν και μία σοκολάτα συν μία σοκολάτα που έφαγα στο δρόμο για το σπίτι....και να τα καταβροχθίζω.Το μόνο που μου έμεινε από εκείνη την βραδιά είναι οι τύψεις το επόμενο πρωί και μια λυσσασμένη ανάγκη να αρχίσω να παίρνω αδυνατιστικά ενώ στα κιλά μου είμαι μια χαρά.....Φρίκαρα!!!Τα κόβω λοιπόν και πάω αναφρανίλ...Καλύτερα στο θέμα βουλιμίας αλλά όλα μα όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα χάπια που δοκίμασα όσο και να χτυπιούται οι ψυχίατροι φέρνουν υπνηλία και όχι από κατάθλιψη όπου κοιμάσαι για να ξεφύγεις αλλά πέφτεις σε κώμα,τα βλέφαρά σου βαραίνουν,τα πόδια σου θέλουν 50 μασάζ για να συνέλθουν απ\'την κούραση.Αισθάνεσαι σαν να σε έχουν ποτίσει με δηλητήριο,με ναρκωτικό....Θέλω να μου πείτε αν συμφωνείτε ή όχι...Αισθανεστε 24 ώρες το 24ωρο κόπωση κι ας έχετε καλύψει το 10ωρο υποχρεωτικού ύπνου;Μου έλεγε λοιπόν η ψυχίατρος είναι η μικρή δόση που δεν έχει την απαραίτητη αντικαταθλιπτική δράση για να ξυπνήσει τον οργανισμό σου και γι\'αυτό από δυσφορία νυστάζεις...Το ίδιο έλεγε και ο παλιός ψυχίατρος και το πιστεύουνε ρε πούστη.....Το λένε και χαίρονται.....Κι αν τους πεις-που εν τέλει του ενός του είπα-πάρ\'τα εσύ γιατρέ να δω πως θα πετάς σαν περδίκι απ\'την υπερδιέγερση που θα σου φέρει το χάπι,μου είπε κάτι σε ας συγκεντρωθούμε σε εσένα και τρία πουλάκια κάθονται......Μου χτυπήσαν και το άλλο.Μα μόνο σε εσένα βγαίνει υπνηλία..Τόσοι ασθενείς ΜΟΥ που το παίρνουν πάνε με χαρά στη δουλειά τους..Είναι ιδιοσυστασιακό κάθε φάρμακο....Για πείτε συνάδελφοι...για πείτε....


Προσωπικα ματια μου παρ ολο που παιρνω πολλυυυ μικρη δoση.. υπνηλια εχω ολο το 24 ωρο...
Dumirox 50

----------


## LOSTRE

Εγώ αν και παίρνω σεροξάτ και ζάναξ δεν έχω υπνηλία ,ίσα-ίσα τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω αυπνία αλλά ξέρω από τι προέρχεται...

----------


## Kassi

Λέτε τελικά να είναι ιδιοσυστασιακά τα χάπια;Λέτε αυτό που αισθάνομαι ότι χάφτω αμάσητο από την ψυχίατρο να είναι μια αλήθεια;Κοίτα κι εγώ στην αυπνία είμαι αλλά τα βράδια και για λίγο.Την υπόλοιπη μέρα κοιμάμαι.....Αυτό το σκεπτικό του Lostre δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.Δεν αισθάνεσαι εκτός από πνευματική διέγερση και μία τάση να μη μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου;Κοίτα να δεις.Πνευματική διέγερση θα σου πω ότι έχω τις περισσότερες ώρες αλλά είναι ένα σκαμπανέβασμα που αισθάνομαι και μία άσκοπη δαπάνη ενέργειας.Οι άλλοι που με βλέπουν πιστεύουν ότι είμαι ιδανικά χαρούμενη επειδή μιλάω και κινούμαι πολύ τις περισσότερες ώρες και απορούν όταν σωπαίνω.Μα τι έπαθες ρωτάνε;Θέλω να πω πως είναι μια ψεύτικη διέγερση όπως αυτή του καφέ και να σου πω διέγερση στη διέγερση ο οργανισμός σου δεν ξεκουράζεται σωστά και ίσως και γι\'αυτό να αισθάνεσαι τόση υπνηλία....Όπως παλιά που έπινα καφέδες και δεν με έπερνε ύπνος ενώ τρεις μέρες μετά είχα αρχίσει να κοιμάμαι τα πρωινά.Αναρωτιέμαι πόσα χρόνια έχω να κοιμηθώ φυσιολογικά και να αισθανθώ ΞΥΠΝΙΑ με όλη τη σημασία.Το τι κάνουν τα χάπια είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση.Το πως δρουν.Εγώ αποσπασματικά παίρνω πληροφορίες και προσπαθώ με τη φτωχή μου μόρφωση να βγάλω νόημα...ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΧ!!!!!

----------


## LOSTRE

Όχι ,με τα φάρμακα είμαι σταθεροποιημένος...Δεν έχω υπνηλία...Μόνο κάτι αυπνίες αλλά προέρχονται από κάτι στρεσσογόνα γεγονότα!
Υπάρχει και το φαινόμενο πλασέμπο...Δηλαδή δίνουν πειραματικά σε ασθενείς στα νοσοκομεία φάρμακα που δεν περιέχουν καμιά ουσία και βλέπουν αν ο ασθενής νομίζοντας ότι τον βοηθούν πως αντιδρά!!!

----------


## Kassi

χεχε.Ωραίο πείραμα.....να σου πω σκέφτομαι να πάω να γίνω πειραματοάνθρωπος.Είμαι που είμαι,ας είμαι αναγνωρισμένος τουλάχιστον.Που είναι αυτή η χαρά της σταθεροποίησης και της απουσίας υπνηλίας;Θέλω κι εγώ........Πες μου ξανά τα χάπια και το πρόβλημά σου....

----------


## lookatme

γεια σε όλους.
η νονά μου είναι 50 χρονών. πάσχει από διπολική συναισθηματική διαταραχή τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. έχει γυρίσει αρκετούς γιατρούς και νευρολογικές κλινικές. και όλοι μα όλοι τις έδωσαν φαρμακευτική αγωγή. ένα σωρό χάπια. (μέχρι και ZANAX!). υπάρχει περίπτωση καταπολέμησης της αρρώστιας αν ο ασθενής ζει σε υγιές περιβάλλον χωρίς να παίρνει χάπια; ή τα χάπια είναι απαραίτητη προυπόθεση. 
εγώ πιστεύω το πρώτο. οποιαδήποτε απάντηση ειναι καλοδεχούμενη. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## interappted

δεν ειμαστε γιατροι καλο μου για να απαντησουμε αλλωστε οπως ηδη διαβασες το καθε χαπι αλλιως αντιδρα στον καθε ανθρωπο.Θα σου ελεγα καλοπροαιρετα να μην ανησυχεις τοσο για τη νονα σου οπως βλεπεις οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας ειμαστε πολυ μικροτεροι και περνουμε χαπια με τη σεσουλα.Μακαρι κι εγω να αρχιζα τα παρε-δωσε με τα φαρμακα στα 50 μου!!!αλλα...η ιστορια εχει ξεκλινησει απο πολυ πιο πριν..

----------


## lookatme

interaprted σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. είσαι μία γλυκυτάτη \'δεσποινίς\' προφανώς. μα όταν βλέπεις ένα άνθρωπο με διαυγές πνεύμα, συζητήσιμο και αρκετά ενεργητικό δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι το καλύτερο γι\' αυτόν είναι να τον μπουκώνεις με χάπια, και έπειτα από λίγα λεπτά να συμπεριφέρεται σαν ζόμπι, σαν αρκετούς γνώστους και φίλους μου που παίρνουν ναρκωτικά. καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.....
εν ολίγοις, για να μην σε κουράζω, πιστεύω ότι οι ψυχίατροι, ψυχολόγοι, νευρολόγοι και όλοι του συναφιού, δεν έχουν βρει κάποια θεραπεία. απλά αφήνουν τον ασθενή σε μία συνεχής καταστολή, ναρκωμένο απο τα τόσα χάπια και αυτό έχουν το θράσος να το ονομάζουν \'θεραπεία\'. όμως αυτό που με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο είναι ότι κι η νονά μου πλέον, πιστεύει το ίδιο πράγμα. ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ!!!!
εύχομαι εσύ να είσαι καλά. κι σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. 
το όνομα μου είναι αλέξανδρος.

----------


## interappted

Αλεξανδρε δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι με τα φαρμακα κι εμεις εδω μια χαρα εξυπνοι κ συζητισιμοι ειμαστε αλλα...αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με το iq!καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο...κ γω τιγκα στο χαπι ειμαι αλλα κ δουλευω κι το γιο μου μονη μου μεγαλωνω...κι ολοι λιγο πολυ εδω μεσα κατι κανουμε στη ζωη μας μην μπερδευεις το ενα με το αλλο....

----------


## lookatme

interappted
συγνώμη αν προσέλαβα κανέναν. δεν είχα αυτή τη διάθεση. απλά έχω παρατηρήσει επανηλλημένα πως ένα 20 λεπτο αφότου πάρει την χούφτα με τα χάπια (5 στον αριθμό), πέφτει πολύ σωματικά και πνευματικά. χάνεται σε έναν δικό της κόσμο και νιώθει συνεχώς πιασμένη παντού. καταβάλει κόπο να ακολουθήσει τις συζητήσεις μας. 
Δεν την ζω καθημερινά. μένει σε άλλη πόλη. φέτος όμως περάσαμε μια βδομάδα μαζί λογω πάσχα και είδα πράγματα που δεν περίμενα. ξέρεις, μεγαλώνω και βλέπω πράγματα που με ενοχλούν. μα όπως είπε κάποιος \"οι πιο δύσκολες μάχες είναι αυτές που δεν μπορεις να επέμβεις\". και εγώ θέλω να την βοηθήσω, όσο μπορώ όπως μπορώ. γι\' αυτό και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω στα φάρμακα. 
όλοι οι άνθρωπη με διπολική διαταραχή παίρνουν φάρμακα; 
με σεβασμό
Αλέξανδρος.

----------


## demetrios38

Aλέξανδρε γεια σου και από μένα

Δυστυχώς η μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι μια χρόνια νόσος και η αντιμετώπισή της απαιτεί φαρμακευτική αγωγή με διάφορα είδη φαρμάκων (αντικαταθλιπτικά, αγχολυτικά, σταθεροποιητικά διάθεσης). Ομως και η ψυχοθεραπεία θα βοηθήσει πολύ τη νονά σου. Να της το προτείνεις και ίσως τα πράγματα εξελιχθούν καλύτερα

----------


## interappted

0κ Αλεξανδρε δεν προσβληθηκα προσωπικα αλλα ειναι η αληθεια αυτη!πολυς κοσμος εχει παρεξηγησει ολους οσους παμε σε ψυχιατρο κ πινουμε χαπια.Ειναι ημιμαθεια.Η νονα σου κανει συνεδρεις μς γιατρο.Συμφωνω οτι παραβοηθανε

----------


## lookatme

ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε. θα \'τριγυρνάω\' εδώ γύρω να μάθω περισσότερα. σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by lookatme_
> interaprted σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. είσαι μία γλυκυτάτη \'δεσποινίς\' προφανώς. μα όταν βλέπεις ένα άνθρωπο με διαυγές πνεύμα, συζητήσιμο και αρκετά ενεργητικό δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι το καλύτερο γι\' αυτόν είναι να τον μπουκώνεις με χάπια, και έπειτα από λίγα λεπτά να συμπεριφέρεται σαν ζόμπι, σαν αρκετούς γνώστους και φίλους μου που παίρνουν ναρκωτικά. καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.....
> εν ολίγοις, για να μην σε κουράζω, πιστεύω ότι οι ψυχίατροι, ψυχολόγοι, νευρολόγοι και όλοι του συναφιού, δεν έχουν βρει κάποια θεραπεία. απλά αφήνουν τον ασθενή σε μία συνεχής καταστολή, ναρκωμένο απο τα τόσα χάπια και αυτό έχουν το θράσος να το ονομάζουν \'θεραπεία\'. όμως αυτό που με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο είναι ότι κι η νονά μου πλέον, πιστεύει το ίδιο πράγμα. ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ!!!!
> εύχομαι εσύ να είσαι καλά. κι σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. 
> το όνομα μου είναι αλέξανδρος.


Αχ,αυτό το νιώθω κι εγώ.......Πίκρα.Κοίτα αν θεωρήσουμε την καταστολή θεραπεία ναι,θα πούμε πως θεραπευτήκαμε.....Νυστάζω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.Μπορεί να μην έχω κρίσεις και έντονα ξεσπάσματα αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν έχω ζωή.Όλα είναι στάσιμα.Ανιαρά στάσιμα..Κοιμάμαι,ξυπνάω,κο ιμάμαι.Αν αυτό είναι ζωή εγώ πάω πάσο....Κάποια στιγμή από πρωτοβουλία μου θα τα κόψω τα χάπια,μόλις σταθεροποιήσω κάποιους τομείς της ζωής μου.Γιατί ξέρεις τι είναι να πρέπει να δουλέψεις,να διαβάσεις,να αθληθείς,να χαρείς,να ερωτευτείς και να μην μπορείς;Δεν μπορούσα να πάρω τα πόδια μου,να φάω σήμερα μια σαλάτα..Τα φάρμακα λαμβάνοντας υπ\'όψη την εμπειρία του Lostre επιδρούν διαφορετικά στον καθένα.Όταν προσπάθησα να μειώσω την δόση από 25 σε 10 έζησα μια νείλα.Πονοκέφαλοι,αισθανόμ ουν χαμένη,οι διάλογοι και τα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικά αυξήθηκαν,αυξήθηκε το άγχος και αισθανόμουν ένα κενό.Δηλ.μπρος γκρεμός πίσω ρέμα..Αλλά με έχουν εξαντλήσει τα άτιμα και μιας και ξεπέρασα τη σοβαρή περίοδο των κρίσεων καιρός να μάθω να ζω και χωρίς χάπια αλλά και μία πιο γεμάτη και ουσιαστική ζωή...Αδέλφια,αγαπάτε...-Μεταφέρω το μήνυμα του θεανθρώπου..
Πλάκα,πλάκα αλλά πιστεύω ότι η αγάπη είναι σωτήρια στο άγχος,στην κατάθλιψη και σε πολλά άλλα.......

Και ξέρεις όταν έχεις περάσει από το κατώφλι του θανάτου όλα μετά σου φαίνονται πολύ μικρά.Τόσο που κυκλοφορούσα στο δρόμο πριν κάτι μέρες και αισθανόμουν τόσο ελεύθερη....και γεμάτη αγάπη.....Θα ήθελα να πω σε μερικούς εκεί έξω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να εκτιμάει περισσότερο τη ζωή από αυτόν που βίωσε τον \'θάνατο\"και επέλεξε τη ζωή....Από αυτόν που κάθε μέρα τον τριγυρίζει η σκέψη της αυτοκτονίας αλλά την απέρριψε γιατί επέλεξε να ζήσει!Ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο-συγκινητικό-είναι αυτό που διάβαζα πριν χρόνια...του Πάολο Κοέλιο..\"Η Βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει\"!

Τελικά βλέπω ότι τα χάπια αντί να βάζουν κάτω την ασθένεια βάζουν κι εμάς....Και υπάρχουν κάποιο ανόητοι που ψάχνονται για ναρκωτικά.Ας πάρουν μερικά χαπάκια να τους φύγει η χαρά....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 0κ Αλεξανδρε δεν προσβληθηκα προσωπικα αλλα ειναι η αληθεια αυτη!πολυς κοσμος εχει παρεξηγησει ολους οσους παμε σε ψυχιατρο κ πινουμε χαπια.Ειναι ημιμαθεια.Η νονα σου κανει συνεδρεις μς γιατρο.Συμφωνω οτι παραβοηθανε


Έλα,έλα..Δεν νομίζω ότι είπε κάτι για να μας θίξει.Άλλωστε κι εγώ παρατηρώ την πνευματική και σωματική μου κούραση χρόνια τώρα με τα χάπια..Και από βάθη καρδιάς εύχομαι να υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος........Όπως έλεγε ένα σλογκανάκι σε μία μπλούζα\"Εκτονωθείτε!Η ψυχανάλυση κοστίζει\"

----------


## interappted

ελα ντε ρε συ kassi ειναι δυνατον ?εγω ελεγα στον πρωην dr μου οτι δεν θελω hipnosedon και τα επερνα με το ζορι(η μανα μου μου τα εδινε,και αλλοι σπανε φαρμακεια να τα παρουνε....τωρα με τα tavor τα περνω πιο χμ ευχαριστα να το πω?δεν με χαλαει το ονομα τοσο να το πω?κ παλι εμαθα οτι τα περνουν τα τζανκια κ ξενερωσα....τι μλκισμενα ρε αν τους τα εγραφε ο γιατρος απο παθηση θα τους ξινιζαν οταν τα περνουν για μαστουρα...αυτοι μας θεωρουν κωλοφαρδους ρε!!!Κι ο αντρας μου Ακινετον επερνε που ειναι για το παρκινσον και του ελεγα αχ αν ειχες παρκινσον ουτε στο στομα σου δεν θα ηθελες να τα βαζεις τωρα αν ζουσε θα εβρισκε τη χαρα του..εγω βρισκω τη θεραπεια μου γιατι kassi μου πιστευεις πως θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα χωρις χαπια?εγω ΟΧΙ τωρα ψιλοηρεμω εστω και τεχνικα πριν ολο στην τσιτα ημουνα...η μαλκια της υποθεσης ειναι οταν καμια φορα τα ξεχναω.....ασε εκει νιωθω στο πετσι μου τι εστι και σε τι λουμπα εχω πεσει με χαπια..

----------


## i-love-me

> _Originally posted by empi_
> Μα επιτέλους πως είναι δυνατόν τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά φάρμακα να φέρουν ως παρενέργειες τα ίδια τα συμπτώματα της νόσου που καλούντε να θεραπεύσουν;
> 
> Αυτοκτονικοί ιδεασμοί; Αυτό δεν είναι κάργα κατάθλιψη;
> Ξηροστομία; Αυτό είναι κάργα σύμπτωμα του άγχους/πανικού
> 
> Έλεος δηλαδή, όπως αυτά με το Seroxat που διαβάζω έστω και αν δεν έχω καμία σχέση, όμως είναι γελοία για κάθε νοήμον άτομο... Ακούς εκεί παρενέργεια του Seroxat να είναι το άγχος.
> 
> Εϊμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι όλα αυτα τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρουν στις κλινικές έρευνες προέρχονται από άτομα χαμηλής προφανώς νοημοσύνης, τα οποία συγχέουν τα συμπτώματα της νόσου τους ως παρενέργειες του φαρμάκου.
> ...


είναι περίεργο όντως αλλά συμβαίνει...προσοχή όμως!συμβαίνει τις πρώτες μέρες που ξεκινάς την θεραπεία και όχι πάντα!!!...γι αυτό καλό θα είναι οι 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες του σεροξατ να συνοδεύονται με κάποιο ηρεμιστικό για τυχόν έξαρση του άγχους και παρακολούθηση απο άτομα του περιβάλλοντος μας.Το δεύτερο ειδικά ανα φέρεται και στις οδηγίες του σεροξατ.θυμάμαι την 3 ημέρα της θεραπείας μου έπαθα μια κρίση πανικού ΒΑΡΒΑΤΗ μέσα σε ένα αυτοκίνητο..τώρα βρίσκομαι στον τρίτο μήνα και η λέξεις:κρίση πανικού μου μοιάζουν ξένες..πιστεύω πως πάει πέρασε πια..άξιζε λοιπόν τον κόπο η ταλεπωρία των 2 πρώτων εβδομάδων..

----------


## lookatme

γεια σε όλους
πρώτα θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την kassi. κατάλαβε ακριβώς αυτό που ήθελα να πω, γιατί προφανώς αισθάνεται το ίδιο. και interappted έχεις δίκιο. όταν σε πιέζουν να κάνεις κάτι, η γλύκα του χάνεται. 
ξέρετε, ο άνθρωπος είναι πολυδιάστατο ον, με άπειρες δυνατότητες και αντοχές. και όταν τον φυλακίζεις μέσα σε μια ζωή από χάπια, τα πράγματα χάνουν την αξία τους. kassi τα είπες πολύ σωστά. μακάρι να ήμουν ψυχίατρος να έκοβα τα χάπια από όλους σας. αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα σας βοηθούσε αυτό. συγχωρέστε την έπαρση μου μα μην σταματήστε να το πολεμάτε και να ενημερώνεστε. 
ένα βιβλίο που πιστεύω πως θα σου άρεσε kassi είναι \'το όνειρο ενός γελοίου\' του ντοστογιέβσκι. το αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο. 
εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλύτερα από χθες μα χειρότερα από αύριο. 
εις το επανειδήν!!!

----------


## interappted

εγω δεν νομιζω οτι τουλαχιστον τα αντικαταθληπτικα ειμαι σε φαση να τα κοψω..γιατι θα κοψω τιποτε αλλο μετα αλλα οι βενζιδιαζεπινες τις σιχτηρησα ρε.....ελεος!!αμνησια,δεν κουνιεται το σωμα-δεν κουνιεται κι ευτυχως ακομη για εμενα το μυαλο(?)ειναι σε παυση.........

----------


## lookatme

:Frown:

----------


## interappted

σημερα ανακαλυψα οτι δεν προκειται απλα για παρενεργειες χαπιων αλλα για παραμορφωση εγκεφαλου κανονικα!!!!

----------


## cd2me

πολλα ακουω πολλα διαβαζω τα εχω πει και θα τα ξαναπω....
Ειμαι και γω ενας ο οποιος 4 χρονια ζουσε με χαπακια.Νομιζα πως θα γερνουσα και θα επινα ακομη.Ειχαν γινει ο φιλος μου η γκομενα μου η διασκεδαση μου το φαι μου ΟΛΑ.Πολλες φορες απο την φρικη μου πιστευα οτι ολα τα κυτταρα του εγκεφαλου μου εχουν καει δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ορθιο.Αν λεει φυλαγα τα αδεια κουτακια απο αυτα που καταναλωνα θα γεμιζαν ανετα την καροτσα ενος τριαξονικου φορτηγου.Και ομως βρηκα δυναμη ξεκολλησα και για 4 χρονια εχω καθαρισει εντελως.Μπορει αυτην την στιγμη να περναω δυσκολη φαση και να χρειαστω και παλι λιγη βοηθεια αλλα οσο και να παρει καπου θα τελειωσει.Δεν ειναι για παντα φτανει να το θελουμε.

----------


## raphsssodos

ακριβώς. δεν είναι καραμέλες.

----------


## emvogia

Βασικά επειδή πιστεύω ότι οι 9 στους 10 που γράφετε περί φαρμάκων και αγωγής και παρενεργειών κατοικείτε στην Αθήνα, εαν βλέπαμε λίγο βαθύτερα τα προβλήματα όλων μας θα χτυπούσαμε την ίδια \"φλέβα\". Το συνδιασμό εκ του οποίου απορρέουν οι μεγαλύτερες παρενέργειες που μπορείτε να φανταστείτε ή που μάλλον βιώνουμε..
Άτομο που αναζητά κάτι βαθύτερο ψάχνοντας σε ελλοχεύοντα \"αρχεία\" της συνείδησης του, ψάχνοντας λύση σε ερωτήματα του τύπου γιατί υπάρχουμε κ.α. αντίστοιχα &lt;----&gt; Με τη ζωή σε μία τόσο κοινότυπη πόλη όπως η πρωτεύουσα.. μια τόσο ρομποτοποιημένη και άρτια οργανωμένη για την τροφοδότηση και υποστήριξη συγκεκριμένων συμφερόντων των οποίων φορείς είναι άτομα με βραχυχρόνια πνευματική όραση. Εαν λοιπόν αναλογιστείται τις συνέπειες αυτου του συνδιασμού τότε θα μπορέσουμε όλοι να έρθουμε πιο κοντά στη \"φλέβα\".
Το \"νικητής ή επί της ασπίδας πεθαμένος\" σήμερα ίσως αλλάξει σε \"εκτός μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων νικητής ή εντός μισοπεθαμένος (βάσει ίδιων επιθυμιών &amp; επιδιώξεων) με ψυχοφάρμακα\"
Καλή σας ημέρα αγαπητοί μου
Να είστε όλοι -έστω και επιτηδευμένα χαμογελαστοί-
Και να αγαπάτε έστω και εαν σας πικραίνουνε, για ουδείς εστί εχθρός ημών, παρά του εαυτού.
Χαιρετισμούς

----------


## raphsssodos

μπα και στην αθήνα μια χαρά πιστεύω να ζεις αν έχεις ανθρώπους που σε καταλαβαίνουν. εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και όχι στο τσιμέντο. :Wink:

----------


## emvogia

......ζωή στη φύση με συνέπεια πάντοτε να τασσόμαστε σεβόμενοι τον ανώτερο εαυτό μας.....

καλή τύχη

----------


## emvogia

δείτε το έργο \'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'άνοιξη, καλοκαίρι, φθινόπωρο, χειμώνας και πάλι άνοιξη\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'

αυτό ίσως κρύβει την απάντηση στο εαν χρειάζεται κανείς \"ανθρώπους να τον καταλαβαίνουν\" και στην περίπτωση που χρειάζεται \"κατά πόσο αυτοί υπάρχουν\"

καλή τύχη

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by emvogia_
> ......ζωή στη φύση με συνέπεια πάντοτε να τασσόμαστε σεβόμενοι τον ανώτερο εαυτό μας.....
> 
> καλή τύχη



κοίτα εγώ που γεννήθηκα στη θεσσαλονίκη και ζω για 19 χρόνια εκεί έχω καταφέρει να προσαρμόσω μια χαρά τον ανώτερο εαυτό μου στα δεδομένα μιας τσιμεντούπολης. :Wink:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by emvogia_
> αυτό ίσως κρύβει την απάντηση στο εαν χρειάζεται κανείς \"ανθρώπους να τον καταλαβαίνουν\" και στην περίπτωση που χρειάζεται \"κατά πόσο αυτοί υπάρχουν\"


αμφιβάλλεις;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ελα ντε ρε συ kassi ειναι δυνατον ?εγω ελεγα στον πρωην dr μου οτι δεν θελω hipnosedon και τα επερνα με το ζορι(η μανα μου μου τα εδινε,και αλλοι σπανε φαρμακεια να τα παρουνε....τωρα με τα tavor τα περνω πιο χμ ευχαριστα να το πω?δεν με χαλαει το ονομα τοσο να το πω?κ παλι εμαθα οτι τα περνουν τα τζανκια κ ξενερωσα....τι μλκισμενα ρε αν τους τα εγραφε ο γιατρος απο παθηση θα τους ξινιζαν οταν τα περνουν για μαστουρα...αυτοι μας θεωρουν κωλοφαρδους ρε!!!Κι ο αντρας μου Ακινετον επερνε που ειναι για το παρκινσον και του ελεγα αχ αν ειχες παρκινσον ουτε στο στομα σου δεν θα ηθελες να τα βαζεις τωρα αν ζουσε θα εβρισκε τη χαρα του..εγω βρισκω τη θεραπεια μου γιατι kassi μου πιστευεις πως θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα χωρις χαπια?εγω ΟΧΙ τωρα ψιλοηρεμω εστω και τεχνικα πριν ολο στην τσιτα ημουνα...η μαλκια της υποθεσης ειναι οταν καμια φορα τα ξεχναω.....ασε εκει νιωθω στο πετσι μου τι εστι και σε τι λουμπα εχω πεσει με χαπια..


Πες τα ρε...Πάντως εγώ τι με χάπια τι χωρίς την υγειά μου δεν την έχω βρει.Αν φύγω από αυτό το σπίτι ίσως.Μέχρι τότε ο Θεός βοηθός μη δε αντέξω....Αυτό μόνο φοβάμαι.Μην την κάνω προτού χαρώ τη ζωή μου...Εγώ δεν ψιλοηρεμώ,χοντρονυστάζω.... σο για τα μαστούρια,μια χαρά λέμε τώρα πλαστογραφούν συνταγές και παίρνουν και τα υπνοστεντόν και Πρεζολόν και όλα.....Τις σύριγγες που έχουν σιχαθεί οι διαβητικοί να αγοράζουν αυτοί τις παίρνουν ανά κούτες...

----------


## olga_soul

Εγώ πάλι ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι και τα άτομα που πετάνε με πάθος το σλόγκαν .......&lt;&lt; α εγώ είμαι κατά των χαπιών!!!&gt;&gt; και έχουν παθολογικά ή άλλης φύσεως προβλήματα και κοροιδεύουν όλους τους γύρω που παίρνουν χάπια και κάνουν τακτικές εξετάσεις ρουτίνας..........

Ε εκεί τα παίρνω μιλάμε τελείως στην κράνα!!!!!!!! Περνάνε τα χρόνια , χειροτερεύει το πρόβλημά τους και μετά τρέχουν οι άλλοι για την μαλακία που βαράγαν χρόνια στον εγκέφαλο.

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα και όντως χρειάζεται να πάρεις αγωγή την οποία συστήνουν επίμονα οι γιατροί πρέπει να την πάρεις......... Αν τα φάρμακα δεν χρειάζονταν στην ανθρωπότητα δεν θα συγκέντρωναν καμία ερευνητική σημασία......

Η λήψη τους όταν υπάρχει αποδεδειγμένο πρόβλημα δεν αποτελεί υπερβολή ή υπέρμετρη αντιμετώπιση , αλλά λογική επαγωγική προσέγγιση.......... Ούτε η ακραία προσκόληση σε αυτά είναι σωστή.........αλλά ούτε και η απόλυτη αποχή από αυτά όταν υπάρχει απτή αναγκαιότητα.............. :Wink:

----------


## interappted

olga soul συφωνω αν με τοσα χαπια ειμαι σκατα χωρις τα χαπια θα ημουν σιγουρα σκατοτερα

ναι,ναι εχω πλουσιο λεξιλογιο

----------


## olga_soul

lol interappted...........δεν πειράζει περί λεξιλογίου..........Η ουσία της σκέψης σου έγινε κατανοητή.......Σίγουρα τα χάπια βοηθάνε ένα μέρος του αγώνα σου - το άλλο κομμάτι θα το βοηθήσει η θέλησή σου όσο κουρασμένη και αν είναι......

Εγώ με τα χρόνια το κατανοώ ολοένα και περισσότερο........... :Wink:  :Wink: 

Νά\'σαι καλά! :Smile:

----------


## interappted

κι εσυ το ιδιο !,,, :Smile: 
δε μου λες αυτο το κομματι με τη θεληση τη δικη μου περνει οντως καποια στιγμη μπροστα μετα απ χη κ ψ θεραπεια??1,5 χρονο δεν το καταλαβα,βοηθαν τα χαπια κ την θεληση μου??δεν την βοηθανε τα χαπια την θεληση μου η παιζουν σε αλλα στρατοπεδα τα χαπια κ η θεληση???

----------


## olga_soul

interappted μου να σου πω.......Το πως και το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί εντατικά η θέληση στον καθένα εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες..........Ας σου μιλήσω για μένα μιας και για κάθε έναν είναι διαφορετική εμπειρία..........


Πριν 8 χρόνια λοιπόν όταν άρχισα αγωγή με seroxat για κατάθλιψη, αγοραφοβία, κρίσεις πανικού και κοινωνική φοβία τους πρώτους 8 μήνες παρόλο που τα συμπτώματα υποχώρησαν σημαντικά ζούσα ακόμα με το φόβο ότι θα κυλούσα πάλι προς τα πίσω.........Όταν όμως κάθισα και τα έβαλα όλα κάτω, διαπίστωσα ότι πέραν της αγωγής που ακολουθούσα δεν έκανα και κάτι ιδιαίτερα θεαματικό ή διαφορετικό για να αλλάξω ή να βοηθήσω τις συνθήκες της ζωής μου.......΄Ετσι αποφάσισα να αλλάξω τελείως συνήθειες και να ξεπεράσω έστω και ένα μικρό κομμάτι από τις φοβίες μου........Στην αρχή όταν έκανα αυτές τις αλλαγές όλα μου φταίγανε και όλο γκρίνιαζα.........Σιγά σιγά πολλές από τις φοβίες μου απομυθοποιήθηκαν......ενώ η καταθλιπτική μου διάθεση έδινε τη θέση της σε ευχάριστες παρέες ή νέα ενδιαφέροντα..........

Επειδή το έζησα.......πιστεύω ότι καμία αγωγή δεν θα ήταν αποτελεσματική αν δεν είχα τη θέληση να πάω εγώ τα δεδομένα ένα βήμα πιο πέρα σιγά-σιγά..........Η μία αλλαγή φέρνει την άλλη........... Σήμερα δεν έχω πια την απαίτηση να ξεπεράσω όλες μου τις φοβίες........απλά να συμβιβαστώ μαζί τους και να τις έχω σε τυπικό έλεγχο......για να μην σταματούν την παραγωγικότητά μου και την ιδεολογική μου εξέλιξη την οποία θεωρώ πολύ πιο σημαντική από αυτές......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## interappted

μπραβο κοπελιαααααα!!!!κ η ολγα ειναι ενταξει!!!και στα δικα μας βρε!!! :Smile:

----------


## olga_soul

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## arktos

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παίρνω μόνο το ντεπακίν και από ότι μου είπε ο γιατρός, θα το παίρνω για κάποια χρόνια.Φρικάρω στην ιδέα.Αλλά φέρνω στο μυαλό μου και τα στατιστικά που μου ανέφερε και λέω άσε καλύτερα...πιες τα εκεί.Μπας και και ξεμπερδέψεις ποτέ.Ένα 60% αυτών που διέκοψαν την αγωγή, χρειάστηκε να την ξαναρχίσουν.Δηλαδή οι 4 στους 10 γίνονται καλά?Κάπως έτσι...Για διπολική μιλάω..μη μπερδευτούμε!Αλέξανδρε, που μίλησες για τη νονά σου, παίρνει πολλά φάρμακα!Μάλλον έχει προβλήματα στη ζωή της.Γνωρίζω μια κυρία (νοσηλευτήκαμε στην ίδια κλινική ) που παίρνει πολλά φάρμακα, αλλά είχε περάσει πολλά στη ζωή της.Αν δεν ασχοληθείς και με τα προβλήματα, τα φάρακα που σου δίνουν είναι βαριά για να είσαι σε καταστολή.Όταν με βουτήξανε και με χώσανε σε κλινική, ήμουν σε άσχημη φάση μανίας.Το τι φάρμακα ήπια, δε περιγράφεται..Με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος με τη μπουκιά στο στόμα.Τους έλεγα να κλείσουν την πόρτα, που ήταν ήδη κλειστή..Μου έκαναν ενέσεις με αλοπερντίν, που είναι πολύ βαρύ φάρμακο και φέρνει παραισθήσεις.Αυτά.

----------


## interappted

arktos η δικη σου η θεληση πως ειναι?ΘΕΣ να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου η οχι

----------


## arktos

Όταν πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη, νιώθω πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.Όταν αρχίσω να ανεβαίνω, προσπαθώ να κοντρολάρω τα πάντα.

----------


## interappted

παλι καλα εισαι και σου ευχομαι να γινεις ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## LOSTRE

μια φορά περίμενα να συναντηθώ με τον γιατρό και έρχεται ενα πρεζονι που ηθελε να κοψει την ηρωινη για λιγο καιρο για να δουλεψει, και ηθελε να του γραψει βουλμπεγκάλ κλπ...
Και εγω εδω και 5 χρόνια πάιρνω ανελλιπώς φάρμακα γαμώτο!!!

----------


## olga_soul

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιος μαγικός διακόπτης που θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει μονομιάς την κατάσταση !!! :Frown:  :Frown: 

Αν η αγωγή χρειάζεται τη διατηρείς όσο χρειάζεται........Αντί να στενιαχωριέσαι μετρώντας τα χρόνια που παίρνεις τα φάρμακα .......εστιάσου στην βελτίωση που είχες με το πέρασμά τους και στη γνώση που απέκτησες με τον καιρό για να φτάσεις κάποια στιγμή στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 

Δεν υπάρχει dead line στην αποθεραπεία κανενός!!! Όλοι βιαζόμαστε να διακόψουμε τα χάπια γιατί κάπου έχουμε κουραστεί.........αλλά κάθε ένας μας είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που με ίδιες αγωγές και ολόιδιες δοσολογίες άλλοι ισορροπούν πιο γρήγορα......ενώ άλλοι αργούν κάπως......

ΦΙΛΙΑ! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Kassi

Θα μείνω στο έχουμε κουραστεί...Δεν θέλω να νυστάζω..Αυτό δεν πάει τη ζωή μπροστά Όλγα.....καλό είναι να βρεθεί η σωστή δόση που και βοηθάει αλλά και δεν ρίχνει τον ασθενή στον ύπνο του δικαίου....

----------


## interappted

εμενα κλαψ που πια δε με νυσταζουννννννννν!!!!!!τσιτα 
δεν χαλαρω-δεν χαλαρω-νουμε ποτε 
τι κανουμε ψυχιατρε???

----------


## raphsssodos

βρίσκουμε έναν ΜΗ αυτοκαταστροφικό τρόπο να εκτονωθούμε.

----------


## interappted

ακριβως!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

καμμιά ιδέα;

----------


## spp28

\'\'μια φορά περίμενα να συναντηθώ με τον γιατρό και έρχεται ενα πρεζονι που ηθελε να κοψει την ηρωινη για λιγο καιρο για να δουλεψει, και ηθελε να του γραψει βουλμπεγκάλ κλπ...
Και εγω εδω και 5 χρόνια πάιρνω ανελλιπώς φάρμακα γαμώτο!!!\'\'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Εμάς δεν μας αρέσει να μας λένε \"τρελούς\", \" τρελάκηδες\", \"ψυχάκηδες\" (άουτς,αυτό πονάει πολύ), \"κουκουρούκου\" κλπ, αλλά τους χρήστες σκληρών ναρκωτικών, επίσης ασθενείς στην πλειοψηφία τους, τους αποκαλούμε \"πρεζόνια\", ε? Δεν το βρίσκω και τόσο δίκαιο. Αλλά βέβαια,στην Ελλάδα έτσι έχουμε μάθει. Οποιος συμφωνεί με τον όρο ας το πει να το ξερουμε!

----------


## raphsssodos

ένα απλό \"ψυχασθενείς\" μας είναι αρκετό φίλε.

----------


## spp28

Ακριβώς φίλε μου,αν σε κατάλαβα, και το \"ψυχασθενής\" που δεν συμπεριέλαβα, πονάει εξίσου και φτάνει για να μας γκετοποιήσει, είναι βαρύ το στίγμα της \"ψυχασθένειας\" αλλά πρέπει να το παλέψουμε!
Αλλά:
Γκετοποίηση=Απομόνωση=Διαφ ορετικότητα(ευρύτερα)
Ας δείξουμε σε όλους λοιπόν το όμορφο πρόσωπο της διαφορετικότητάς μας και ας το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν προσόν.
Οποιος έχει πάει από την \"άλλη μεριά της Αχερουσίας\'\' και δεν τον νοιάζει πια η γνώμη της μάζας ξέρει τι έννοω.

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν έχει νόημα η ανούσια έκθεση.

----------


## interappted

μη μασας ρε psyco ειμαστε μας νοιαζει τι θα πουν οι αλλοι που ειναι ακομα πιο psyco αλλα χωρις πιστοποιηση....
παρ το χαλαρα ....εμεις ξερουμε τι τραβαμε κι οχι οι αλλοι....κι εγω εχω βαλει σε γκετο τους normal..εχουμε και 1 δικαιολογια \"ασε τον τρελλο στην τρελλα του\"

----------


## spp28

Θα ήθελες να εμβαθύνεις?

----------


## interappted

ναι εχεις καμια απορια?την εχεισ δει στραβα και κακως!καταρχην τι ακριβως εχεις?

----------


## spp28

1)το προηγούμενο μου ποστ αναφερεται στον φίλο Ραψωδό

2)σάικο αλλά πονάει ρε φίλε καμιά φορά να σε σταμπάρουνε κάτι ατομάκια με το μισό bandwidth  :Smile:  βασιζόμενοι σε προκαταλήψεις χιλιετηρίδων.

----------


## spp28

φιλε interappted
για το τί έχω,ανεβάζω πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, και μετά γκρεμίζομαι απότομα, γιατι την έχω δει στραβα?

----------


## interappted

αυτα τα ατομακια να σταμπαρεις εσυ κι οχι αυτα εσενα!!!ποιες προκαταληψεις?σημερα ολοι τρελλοι ειμαστε τουλαχιστον εμεις περνουμε και τα χαπακια μας και ειμαστε και οκ κ θα σε νοιαξει τι λενε οι αλλοι?και ποιοι ειναι αυτοι δλδ?σημαντικοι για σενα?αν εσυ παθεις καμια φρικη η καμια κρισαρα θα σε νοιαστουν οχι στα πα@@ θα σε γραψουν ε και εσυ εκει γραψε τους να σε νοιαζει μονο το να γινεις εσυ για εσενα καλυτερα κι οχι πως ςε βλεπουν οι αλλοι...χρησιμοποιησε την τρελλα σου στο χαλαρο και στο χαβαλε και θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω

----------


## spp28

φίλε να σαι καλά, μου έφτιαξες το κέφι, απλώς η μόνη ένσταση, όταν είσαι ψιλοευαίσθητος και έχεις μάθει να σκέφτεσαι ανθρωπιστικά από μικρή ηλικία το άνωθε πάτερν είναι λίγο δύσκολο να εμπεδωθεί
για την κατάσταση μου σου γραψα στην προηγ. σελίδα, δεν ξέρω αν το είδες (βέβαια ένα μερος της καταστασης που γνωρίζω, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και άλλες λούνυ πτυχές ευτυχίας)  :Smile: )

----------


## spp28

για τη δυσκολία εμπέδωσης του σωστού κατά τ άλλα σταρχιδισμού-βασικού στοιχείου της αυτοσυντήρησης του ανθρώπου- να προσθέσω και το : \"Μα τί θα πει, ο κόσμος, οι γείτονες?\" Γαμώ την ατυχία μου!!!

----------


## interappted

να πανε να χεστουνε φιλαρακι εδω εμεις παλευουμε με τις διαταραχες μας που μοιαζουν με θηρια,χαπακονομαστε και θα δωσουμε βαση στον ασχετο κουτσομπολι γειτονα ...στο ειπα απο την αρχη πολυ βαρυ το πηρες!!!!!!

----------


## spp28

χαίρομαι που μοιράζεσαι ένα κομμάτι της αισιοδοξίας σου με μένα, σ\'ευχαριστώ και σου εύχομαι καλή λευτεριά!!!

----------


## interappted

δεν ειναι αισιοδοξια καλο μου!!!η πραγματικοτητα ειναι σε πληροφορω οτι δεν ειμαι καθολου αισιοδοξη.ειναι πραγματικοτητα αυτοι που σε κοιταν με μισο η με καθολου ματι δεν ΣΕ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ Κ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΕ ΤΟΥς ΕΣΥ Χ

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by spp28_
> Θα ήθελες να εμβαθύνεις?


δεν είμαστε στο σωστό τόπικ.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by spp28_
> φιλε interappted
> για το τί έχω,ανεβάζω πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, και μετά γκρεμίζομαι απότομα, γιατι την έχω δει στραβα?


διπολική διαταραχή το λένε αυτό;

----------


## interappted

βαρια το πηρες εννοω που απλα σου στοιχησε τοσο το οτι δεν εισαι καλα και που νοιαστηκες για αλλους δεν ξερουν τι περναμε και δεν τους αξιζει τοσο σημασια αυτο εννοουσα...εισαι διαταραγμενος οποια κι αν ειναι η διαταραχη σου περνεις τη θεραπεια σου και ολα καλα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο οσο νομιζεις αυτο εννοουσα

----------


## spp28

Κάτι τέτοιο φίλε/η Ραψωδέ

----------


## spp28

Οκ, γλυκιά μου ιντεράπτιντ, σε εννόησα αργότερα στην κουβέντα μας, γιατί δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη διαταραγμένος? (μήπως είμαι πολύ εγωιστής για να το παραδεχτώ?)

----------


## wyeth13

ρε παιδια τι θα γινει με το τσατ???
τοσες μερες που ειναι off σχεδον ολα τα θεματα στο φορουμ
εχουν γινει πεδιο αντιπαραθεσης αναμεσα στους χρηστες 
με ασχετες ερωταπαντησεις που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση 
με το αρχικο ποστ.
Εχουμε την αναγκη να μιλησουμε να τα πουμε λιγο παραπανω

Ας κανουν κατι οι admin

----------


## interappted

spp28 οσο πιο γρηγορα συμβιβαστεις τοσο το καλυτερο κι οσο πιο γρηγορα παρεις χαμπαρι οτι δεν εισαι ο μονος με διαταραχη αλλα ειμαστε πολλοι παλι τοσο το καλυτερο..μη το υπερμεγενθυνης...γουσταρε το κι ολας!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by spp28_
> Κάτι τέτοιο φίλε/η Ραψωδέ


σε ρώτησα επειδή είμαι κι εγώ διπολικός.

----------


## LOSTRE

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το Bespar για το άγχος?

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> εμενα κλαψ που πια δε με νυσταζουννννννννν!!!!!!τσιτα 
> δεν χαλαρω-δεν χαλαρω-νουμε ποτε 
> τι κανουμε ψυχιατρε???


Λολ τέλειο το σύνθημα..

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by spp28_
> \'\'μια φορά περίμενα να συναντηθώ με τον γιατρό και έρχεται ενα πρεζονι που ηθελε να κοψει την ηρωινη για λιγο καιρο για να δουλεψει, και ηθελε να του γραψει βουλμπεγκάλ κλπ...
> Και εγω εδω και 5 χρόνια πάιρνω ανελλιπώς φάρμακα γαμώτο!!!\'\'
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Εμάς δεν μας αρέσει να μας λένε \"τρελούς\", \" τρελάκηδες\", \"ψυχάκηδες\" (άουτς,αυτό πονάει πολύ), \"κουκουρούκου\" κλπ, αλλά τους χρήστες σκληρών ναρκωτικών, επίσης ασθενείς στην πλειοψηφία τους, τους αποκαλούμε \"πρεζόνια\", ε? Δεν το βρίσκω και τόσο δίκαιο. Αλλά βέβαια,στην Ελλάδα έτσι έχουμε μάθει. Οποιος συμφωνεί με τον όρο ας το πει να το ξερουμε!


Δυστυχώς συμφωνώ κι ας είναι ρατσισικό.Οι ναρκομανείς επέλεξαν μόνοι τους να απαλύνουν τον πόνο τους βυθιζόμενοι στα ναρκωτικά,στην πρέζα,Presolon...Κάποτε πήγαινα στο φροντιστήριο για αγγλικά και στην διαδρομή περνούσα από ένα χωματόδρομο τίγκα σε αυτό το συροπάκι(αν δεν κάνω λάθος).....Και ρωτούσα τη μαμά.\"Μαμά τι είναι αυτά τα άδεια μπουκάλια που βλέπω;Τόσοι άρρωστοι;;;;\"Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν η πρέζα βγήκε από το Πρεζολόν ή το Πρεζολόν απ\'την πρέζα..Ιδού η απορία....Όσο για τους τρελούς...Χμμμ,αν οι άνθρωποι ήξεραν τις διαταραχές θα ήξεραν πως όποιος πάει στον ψυχίατρο δεν είναι τρελός-δηλαδή εκτός πραγματικότητας......Απλά που και που κάνει λίγο πιο δύσκολη τη ζωή του και των άλλων...


EDIT:Ωφείλω να ρίξω μία διόρθωση..Λοιπόν το συρόπι που συναντούσα στο δρόμο τον περίεργο είναι το αντιβηχικό Peracon και όχι το κορτιζονούχο Presolon που δεν έχει σχέση με πρέζα,,,Λοιπόν αυτό που άλλοι παίρνουν για το βήχα με κουταλάκι,άλλοι το παίρνουν μπουκάλι μπουκάλι.....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> δεν έχει νόημα η ανούσια έκθεση.


Συμφωνώ...απόλυτα....Η έκθεση σε αδαείς θα είναι πάντα ανούσια

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by spp28_
> για τη δυσκολία εμπέδωσης του σωστού κατά τ άλλα σταρχιδισμού-βασικού στοιχείου της αυτοσυντήρησης του ανθρώπου- να προσθέσω και το : \"Μα τί θα πει, ο κόσμος, οι γείτονες?\" Γαμώ την ατυχία μου!!!


Οι γείτονες θα πουν ότι τρελάθηκες κρύβοντας τα κόκκινα μπουρδελιάρικα λαμπάκια που έχουν και ξεχνώντας ότι το βράδυ δουλεύουν τσατσάδες στη Συγγρού...Ο καθένας κουβαλάει το σταυρό του και την βρίσκει πιο καλά όταν εσύ έχεις το χ πρόβλημα.Άλλοι την βρίσκουν γιατί τους δίνεται η ευκαιρία να πουν το δικό τους άλλοι το αποκρύβουν και σκέφτονται υπάρχουν και χειρότερα....Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε όπως είπε η φίλη Ίντερ ότι η πιστοποίηση κάνει τη διαφορά....Και στην τελική αν σε πληγώνουν οι κριτές πες ξέρεις me τρελός κι να με πιάσει η κρίση...Θα σου πω μετά αν βγάλουν κιχ!!!!!!Είπαμε φοβούμαστε τη διαφορετικότητα.Ακόμα κι εγώ μερικές διαφορετικότητες που είμαι διαφορετική....

Με λένε παράξενο, δε με πειράζει 
μα κάνω για μένα ό,τι μ\' αρέσει
Κουράστηκα τόσο, γι\' αυτό και με νοιάζει 
ξανά η καρδιά μου να μην πονέσει

Χτυπά το τηλέφωνο, δεν το σηκώνω 
Κουδούνια χτυπάνε και δεν ανοίγω 
Για ό,τι κι αν κάνω εμένα χρεώνω 
Και θέλω σε μένα να καταλήγω

Ανήκω σε μένα και στα όνειρα μου 
δεν θέλω κανένα μες στη μοναξιά μου

Ένα δικό μου δημιούργημα.Το είχα γράψει το 2002 Δεκέμβρη περίπου μέσα στην τάξη.Τότε ακόμα δεν ήξερα τι έχω...

\"Η γη δε σε χωράει
γι\'αυτό δημιουργείς ψεύτικους κόσμους,
πλστούς,με φαντασιώσεις και βυθίζεσαι,
τρελαίνεσαι μα στο τέλος εξαγνίζεσαι 
από μικρές σκέψεις και χάρτινους λαβύρινθους...\"

Ένα βιβλίο το οποίο περιγράφει αυτή την κατάσταση με τον ρατσισμό και την προκατάληψη των ατόμων με ψυχικά νοσήματα είναι \"Η Βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει\"του Paolo Coehlio...

Όπως είπες είχαμε περάσει στην άλλη όχθη της λίμνης αλλά είχαμε το κουράγιο να επιστρέψουμε...Ζήσαμε και τις δύο πλευρές και οικειοθελώς προτιμήσαμε αυτή της ζωής..Τι πιο σοφό και ώριμο;Τι πιο γεμάτο γαλήνη και αγάπη;;;

----------


## arktos

Lostre, φαντάζομαι θα έχεις σκεφτεί πως αν όχι όλα τα πρεζάκια, αλλά τα περισσότερα, ψυχολογικά προβλήματα είχαν και το έριξαν στην ηρωίνη.Ακόμα χειρότερα γι΄αυτούς δηλαδή, που πρέπει να κόψουν την ουσία αυτή και να πάρουν άλλες, σαν κι αυτές που παίρνουμε εμείς.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> Lostre, φαντάζομαι θα έχεις σκεφτεί πως αν όχι όλα τα πρεζάκια, αλλά τα περισσότερα, ψυχολογικά προβλήματα είχαν και το έριξαν στην ηρωίνη.Ακόμα χειρότερα γι΄αυτούς δηλαδή, που πρέπει να κόψουν την ουσία αυτή και να πάρουν άλλες, σαν κι αυτές που παίρνουμε εμείς.


Εγώ αυτούς σκέφτομαι.Λέω γαμώτο αν ξέρατε τι εστί αναφρανίλ ή όποιο άλλο ψυχο-χάπι θα το σκεφτόσασταν τριπλά...Εκτός αν σκεφτείς ότι έχοντας δοκιμάσει Hipnostedon δεν θα τους φανεί καθόλου βαρύ σε μικρότερες δόσεις....Χαχα!!!!Κάπου το ξέρω............Σιωπή.....τρέκλισ α.......αυτό το φάρμακο........2ρο τρέκλισμα....γιατρέ!!!!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

τι λες μωρέ;

----------


## arktos

δεν καταλαβαίνω πραγματικά τον ρατσισμό σου!αλλά πραγματικά,λέμε.

----------


## interappted

ελα παιδια 5 &amp;#8364; δινουν στη μαυρη για 1 hipnosedon και γω οταν τα επαιρνα εκλαιγα....σπανε φαρμακια να φανε τα φαρμακα που εμας μας τα δινουν σε θεραπεια κ καταστρεφουν τις ζωες των γυρω τους..κανουν κεφαλι τα καημενα δεν τα λυπαμαι ρε!!μονα τους πεσανε εκει που πεσανε με το σκεπτικο λυστε εσεις το προβλημα κι εγω την κανω χαλαρα παω σον κοσμο μου μεχρι να παω στον αλλο κοσμο...εχασα τις προαλλες συνταγη με τα tavor κ χεστηκα απανω μου μαζι με τοβιβλιαριο ευτυχως τα εφερε ο ταριφας σπιτι ....αλλιως καποιο θα καναν παρτυ με τη θεραπεια μου

τα καημενα !!!οχι ρε οπως την τρωω εγω κι οσοι αλλοι την τρωνε να κατσουν να τη φανε....βαρανε αυτοι κ απο διπλα οι της οικογενειας τους πηδ...ε ο Διας ...ενω εμεις τουλαχιστον παλευουμε γκουχου γκουχου να γινοπθμε καλα

----------


## kanenas

χμμμ, παρα την ευφραδεια σας, σας πηραν τις κυλοτες (με πολλα αφτογκολ): 

διπολικοι-οριακες 5-0 (παιζατε εκτος εδρας) 


ουτε εγω καταλαβαινω γιατι το κανετε αυτο. μηπως ειναι ειδος ζηλιας; που οι ναρκομανεις τα βροντηξαν ενω εσεις ειστε \"αναγκαζμενες\" να τρεχετε πισω απο την μαλακια του καθενος μαλακα (παραδειγματα ουκ ολιγα κ σαυτο το φορυμ). μηπως γιατι \"[α]υτόν που ρεζιλεύουμε στο βάθος τον ζηλεύουμε\", οπως ανεφερε μια φιλη;

υγ κι η πλακα ειναι, νοιωθω πως αν ειχατε φιλη/ο ναρκομανη ή ομοφυλοφιλη, πιθανοτατα θα σκοτωνοσασταν να την βοηθησετε. οχι;

----------


## raphsssodos

τι λες μωρέ κι εσύ μιλάμε;

----------


## emvogia

πιθανή λογομαχία = πιθανώς να υφίσταται διαφέρουσα υποκειμενικότητα..?

----------


## interappted

μας χαζεψαν τα χαπια ολους!!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ελα παιδια 5 &amp;#8364; δινουν στη μαυρη για 1 hipnosedon και γω οταν τα επαιρνα εκλαιγα....σπανε φαρμακια να φανε τα φαρμακα που εμας μας τα δινουν σε θεραπεια κ καταστρεφουν τις ζωες των γυρω τους..κανουν κεφαλι τα καημενα δεν τα λυπαμαι ρε!!μονα τους πεσανε εκει που πεσανε με το σκεπτικο λυστε εσεις το προβλημα κι εγω την κανω χαλαρα παω σον κοσμο μου μεχρι να παω στον αλλο κοσμο...εχασα τις προαλλες συνταγη με τα tavor κ χεστηκα απανω μου μαζι με τοβιβλιαριο ευτυχως τα εφερε ο ταριφας σπιτι ....αλλιως καποιο θα καναν παρτυ με τη θεραπεια μου
> 
> τα καημενα !!!οχι ρε οπως την τρωω εγω κι οσοι αλλοι την τρωνε να κατσουν να τη φανε....βαρανε αυτοι κ απο διπλα οι της οικογενειας τους πηδ...ε ο Διας ...ενω εμεις τουλαχιστον παλευουμε γκουχου γκουχου να γινοπθμε καλα


Πες τα ρε Ίντερ.Δεν τα λυπάμαι καθόλου.Μιας φαρμακοποιού γνωστής κάναν το φαρμακείο της μπουρδέλο γιατί ενώ εκεί αυτή που ως Ιταλίδα τους είχε συνηθίσει στο να τους δίνει αβέρτα τα βουλμπεγκάλ έχοντας άγνοια περί ελληνικής πραγματικότητας ξαφνικά αφού την συμβούλεψαν ότι όλες σου οι συνταγές είναι πλαστογραφημένες και θα σε πάνε μέσα σταμάτησε να τους δίνει κι αυτοί τα πηραν,τα φτωχά,μικρά,αθώα,απροστάτε τα,ευαίσθητα ανθρωπάκια...
Έτσι.Η οικογένειά τους πίσω να γαμιέται,να πεθαίνει η μάνα από καρκίνο κι εσύ να τους χτυπάς την πόρτα,να σπας φαρμακεία για να πάρεις την πρέζα σου.Αυτοί αποφάσισαν να ζήσουν στην ουτοπία.Μόνοι το αποφάσισαν να πάρουν την κατηφόρα.Κανείς δεν τους πίεσε,γιατί έτσι θα πίεζε κι εμάς η ρουφιάνα η σκληρή κοινωνία να χασισωθούμε,επειδή ήμασταν ευαίσθητα και δεν αντέξαμε.Αλλά εμείς γκούχου γκούχου το παλεύουμε,τρώμε πόρτες άπειρες...Ζούμε τις συνέπειες των πάντων..ενώ αυτοί περιφέρονται με μια σύριγγα,κολλάνε τους εκάστοτε συντρόφους και μ\'ένα AIDS κι αν βρουν και κανά θύμα-ευαίσθητο τον έχουν να τους δίνει τα λεφτά για τη δόση.Γιατί είναι και γαμώ τα καλά παιδιά...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> χμμμ, παρα την ευφραδεια σας, σας πηραν τις κυλοτες (με πολλα αφτογκολ): 
> 
> διπολικοι-οριακες 5-0 (παιζατε εκτος εδρας) 
> 
> 
> ουτε εγω καταλαβαινω γιατι το κανετε αυτο. μηπως ειναι ειδος ζηλιας;Ναι είναι είδος ζήλειας αν το προτιμάς έτσι,είναι είδος ότι μας τρώει η αδικία το πετσί μας. ( μηπως γιατι \"[α]υτόν που ρεζιλεύουμε στο βάθος τον ζηλεύουμε\", οπως ανεφερε μια φιλη-Απ\'τον ναρκομανή ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ Kanena μου δεν έχω να ζηλέψω τίποτα....
> 
> υγ κι η πλακα ειναι, νοιωθω πως αν ειχατε φιλη/ο ναρκομανη ή ομοφυλοφιλη, πιθανοτατα θα σκοτωνοσασταν να την 
> βοηθησετε. οχι; -Ίσως να το έκανα,ίσως να τα παρατούσα,ίσως να έριχνα μαύρη πέτρα..Πάντως για να μιλάμε βάσει εμπειριών έναν που μου είπε ότι ίσως στο μέλλον να πάρω ναρκωτικά κόντεψα να τον διαολοστείλω.Και όχι δεν τον λυπήθηκα,σχεδόν τον μίσησα προσωρινά.Γιατί εμείς δεν είμαστε μαλάκες να γαμιόμαστε χωρίς να ζητάμε βοήθεια και οι άλλοι να ψάχνουν ελεημοσύνη για κάτι που επέλεξαν μόνοι τους.Όχι κύριος.Αν έχεις θέληση βοήθα τον εαυτό σου και μετά να σε βοηθήσω.Γιατί τότε, μου το\'παιζες μάγκας όταν έπινες λίγη απ\'την άσπρη σκόνη-οπως λέει κι ο Καββαδίας φίλος μας...Είναι αυτό το γαμώτο.Κι εμείς είχαμε προβλήματα αλλά δεν γίναμε βάρος στην κοινωνία.

----------


## Kassi

[quote]_Originally posted by kanenas_
χμμμ, παρα την ευφραδεια σας, σας πηραν τις κυλοτες (με πολλα αφτογκολ): 

διπολικοι-οριακες 5-0 (παιζατε εκτος εδρας) 


Ρε όταν θα συναντηθούμε από κοντά αυτά θα μας λες;Ακούς εκεί!Διπολικοί vs οριακών..χαχα....Ίντερ πολύ μου άρεσε ρε...Ματς ανάλογα τη διαταραχή..

Εγώ δείχνω respect στον Μπίλυ.Διπολικός ή μη, με βγάζει ώρες και φορές νοκ άουτ με την τόση ειλικρίνεια και ευστροφία του.

----------


## arktos

kassi, βάρος στη κοινωνία ήμουν κι εγώ όταν μπήκα σε δημόσιο ψυχιατρείο και συνεχίζω να είμαι όταν απουσιάζω από τη δουλειά μου λόγω ασθένειας.Τι λες?

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> .Δεν τα λυπάμαι καθόλου.Μιας φαρμακοποιού γνωστής κάναν το φαρμακείο της μπουρδέλο γιατί ενώ εκεί αυτή που ως Ιταλίδα τους είχε συνηθίσει στο να τους δίνει αβέρτα τα βουλμπεγκάλ έχοντας άγνοια περί ελληνικής πραγματικότητας ξαφνικά αφού την συμβούλεψαν ότι όλες σου οι συνταγές είναι πλαστογραφημένες και θα σε πάνε μέσα σταμάτησε να τους δίνει κι αυτοί τα πηραν,τα φτωχά,μικρά,αθώα,απροστάτε τα,ευαίσθητα ανθρωπάκια...
> Έτσι.Η οικογένειά τους πίσω να γαμιέται,να πεθαίνει η μάνα από καρκίνο κι εσύ να τους χτυπάς την πόρτα,να σπας φαρμακεία για να πάρεις την πρέζα σου.Αυτοί αποφάσισαν να ζήσουν στην ουτοπία.Μόνοι το αποφάσισαν να πάρουν την κατηφόρα.Κανείς δεν τους πίεσε,γιατί έτσι θα πίεζε κι εμάς η ρουφιάνα η σκληρή κοινωνία να χασισωθούμε,επειδή ήμασταν ευαίσθητα και δεν αντέξαμε.Αλλά εμείς γκούχου γκούχου το παλεύουμε,τρώμε πόρτες άπειρες...Ζούμε τις συνέπειες των πάντων..ενώ αυτοί περιφέρονται με μια σύριγγα,κολλάνε τους εκάστοτε συντρόφους και μ\'ένα AIDS κι αν βρουν και κανά θύμα-ευαίσθητο τον έχουν να τους δίνει τα λεφτά για τη δόση.Γιατί είναι και γαμώ τα καλά παιδιά...


ετσι κοπελαρα μοθ αχ τη σκληρη που ειναι η ζωη ας παρω καμια πρεζα κι οι αλλοι απο πισω μου δεν γαμεις εγω να κανω το κεφαλι μου....
ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ!!!!
σωπα ρε μεγαλε για ελα εδω να κατεβασεις με το στανιο τις βενζοδιαζεπινες για να ηρεμισεις κ μετα αμα θες να τα δεις χεσε με να πρεπει να παρεις τα χαπακια σπυ στην ωρα σου οχι γιατι θα σε πιασουν στερητικα μαστουρας αλλα γιατι θα γινεις ρομπα σε οποιον βρεθει κοντα σου!!!
αμα ηταν τοσο ευαισθητα τα πουλακια μου δεν θα σκεφτοτανε μονο τη μαστουρα του αλλα κι ολους τους ανθρωπους γυρω τους !!!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> kassi, βάρος στη κοινωνία ήμουν κι εγώ όταν μπήκα σε δημόσιο ψυχιατρείο και συνεχίζω να είμαι όταν απουσιάζω από τη δουλειά μου λόγω ασθένειας.Τι λες?


Μικρή μου arktos πώς συσχετίζεις τον εαυτό σου με αυτούς;Κι εγώ βάρος της κοινωνίας είμαι και βάρος του εαυτού μου γιατί πάιρνω χάπια και με κάνουν κουρέλι...και δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου να ψάξω για δουλειά ή να την κρατήσω αλλά είμαι \"βάρος\" γιατί προσπαθώ να γίνω καλά όχι να ξεφύγω από τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα με σκληρές ουσίες.Είμαι προσωρινό \"βάρος\" με άδεια όχι όμως επειδή το επέλεξα....

----------


## interappted

στο κατω κατω τα χαπακια μας η οι εισαγωγες μας ειναι γνησια απο ψυχιατρο...

----------


## Kassi

έτσι έτσι.Με την βούλα.Τσάμπα έκοβα βόλτες στο Γιωργάκη εγώ;;;Ενώ οι περί ου ο λόγος μου φτιάχνουν μια ψεύτικη σφραγίδα γιατρού παίρνουν και το ανάλογο συνταγολόγιο με τις κόκκινες γραμμούλες γράφουνε τα βουλμπεγκαλάκια και τα υπνοστεντόν τους,αλλά ξεχάσατε μάγκες...Η συνταγή θέλει θεώρηση απ\'το ΙΚΑ.Βέβαια μερικοί φαρμακοποιοί-όπως αυτή που ανέφερα-ήταν αδαείς.Προσωρινά-μέχρι που τους σπάσανε το φαρμακείο και εξαλείψανε κούτα ολόκληρη με ινσουλίνες του ενός και μην τους είδατε...Κατά τ\'άλλα θα τους λυπηθώ και είναι τα καλά παιδιά που πόνεσαν...όταν κινδυνεύουν οι γονείς μου να βρεθούν σε κανά χαντάκι απ\'την πάρτη τους.Ρε ξουτ ρε!!!

----------


## interappted

ξουτ!κι εγω μαζι σου ασε που παντα ειχα μια ηληθια φοβια οτι θα με τρυπηθω απο τις συρηγγες που αμολανε οπου να ειναι!!!κ τι θα φταιω ρε χλεχλε μετα ?τρυπησου αλλα πετατη τη ρημαδα σε κανενα καδο??ειμαι υποχρεωμενη να τη βλεπω??ασε που ελεγα μεσα σε λεωφορειο οτι μοθ αυξησαν τα ταβορ σε 2,μιση μεσα στο 27(λεωφορειο που περναει απο οκανα)κι ενω ολοι ηταν λασπες με ακουσαν και μου λεγαν αν εχω πανω μου τιποτα???δεν απαντουσα μονο κοιτουσα!!!!ολε ο ταυρος!!εσυ γιατι θες να το παρεις μαναρι μου???για να κανεις κεφαλι???ε,εγω τα θελω για να συνεχισω να εχω κεφαλι...(δεν του το ειπα) με ζηλευε ολο το 27!!!εγω απο τη μια χεστηκα απο το φοβο μου αλλα απο την αλλη λεω ισα μαγκες γιατι εχω και μια βουλα κι εχω κ μια τσιτα χ!αυτοι σε καθε φρεναρισμα πηγαιναν σαν ντομινο κ σε καθε στροφη σα χωρωδια !!!κ θα τους βαλω ισα κι ομοια με οσους εχουμε ψυχολογικα ???αντε εμεις ειμαστε αρρωστοι ρε!!!!και δεν αρρωστησαμε απο μονοι μας!!μαλακα!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ξουτ!κι εγω μαζι σου ασε που παντα ειχα μια ηληθια φοβια οτι θα με τρυπηθω απο τις συρηγγες που αμολανε οπου να ειναι!!!κ τι θα φταιω ρε χλεχλε μετα ?τρυπησου αλλα πετατη τη ρημαδα σε κανενα καδο??ειμαι υποχρεωμενη να τη βλεπω??ασε που ελεγα μεσα σε λεωφορειο οτι μοθ αυξησαν τα ταβορ σε 2,μιση μεσα στο 27(λεωφορειο που περναει απο οκανα)κι ενω ολοι ηταν λασπες με ακουσαν και μου λεγαν αν εχω πανω μου τιποτα???δεν απαντουσα μονο κοιτουσα!!!!ολε ο ταυρος!!εσυ γιατι θες να το παρεις μαναρι μου???για να κανεις κεφαλι???ε,εγω τα θελω για να συνεχισω να εχω κεφαλι...(δεν του το ειπα) με ζηλευε ολο το 27!!!εγω απο τη μια χεστηκα απο το φοβο μου αλλα απο την αλλη λεω ισα μαγκες γιατι εχω και μια βουλα κι εχω κ μια τσιτα χ!αυτοι σε καθε φρεναρισμα πηγαιναν σαν ντομινο κ σε καθε στροφη σα χωρωδια !!!κ θα τους βαλω ισα κι ομοια με οσους εχουμε ψυχολογικα ???αντε εμεις ειμαστε αρρωστοι ρε!!!!και δεν αρρωστησαμε απο μονοι μας!!μαλακα!!!


Γουστάρω δώσε...Μακριά ρε καριόληδες από τους γονείς μου.Τους θέλω ζωντανούς...-Για να βγάλω κι εγώ το καιρό καταπιεσμένο μου απωθημένο..Κάτω τα κουλά σας και τις σύριγγές σας άμα λάχει....Όχι δεν θέλω να μας χρωστάτε καμία σύριγγα..να μην ξαναπατήσετε απλά θέλω....Χαχα.Ωραίο αυτό με το χωρωδία.....Δεν μπορώ πια άλλο Ίντερ.Κουράστηκα 11 χρόνια τώρα να τους βλέπω να μπαινοβγαίνουν στο φαρμακείο..

----------


## kanenas

σοβαρευτειτε, ρε! αμα σας πχιασι η σαχλαμαρα, δεν σταματαει!  

νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να σταματησετε να μιλατε μεταξυ σας. παιρνετε υπερβολικο θαρρος!!

----------


## interappted

kanenas χεσε μας !!!!!!αμα τα δουμε ολα τοσο σοβαρα θα παμε να χορεψουμε το χορο του Ζαλογγου
ενα γελιο μας εχει μεινει κ θα το εκμεταλλευτουμε!!!αλλωστε ουτε η kassi χρειαζεται εμενα για να παρει θαρρος ουτε εγω την kassi!το χουμε εκ γεννητης μη μας χαλας τη χαρα που συναντηθηκαν τα 2 αδερφακια ψυχες!!!ασε μας να σαχλαμαριστουμε!!ειναι πολυ πιο αληθινο απο το να τρωγομαστε με τα ρουχα μας.

----------


## Kassi

Σωστός...Αδελφάκια ψυχές.Γουστάρησα.Πρόσεξε.Λ με την αλήθεια και δεν τη θεωρώ καθόλου σαχλαμάρα....Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θίγεσαι που θίγουμε τους ναρκομανείς.....και θα έπρεπε να θίξουμε και τους ψυχιάτρους που παρανόμως χορηγούν σε τέτοια άτομα Υπνοστεντόν,Βουλμπεγκάλ και τα συναφή...

----------


## interappted

kanenas εφαγε ζορι ιντερ κ kassi βριζουν ναρκωμανεις και γκει 
kanenas αγαπαει στρουμφακια
kanenas παραξενευτηκε με kassi κ ιντερ
kanenas θεωρισε πλακα καυστικους σχολιασμους kassi κ ιντερ
kanenas αγαπαει μονο Τολστοι
kassi-ιντερ λενε πολλες αληθεις μεσα απο το χιουμορ

γιατι μου βγηκε κατι σε φαγανας πειναει???

----------


## cd2me

καλα πρεπει οπως και δηποτε να ξανανοιξει το τσατ
τουλαχιστον οπως ηταν παλια να φαινετε στην κεντρικη ποσοι ειναι μεσα και τα λενε η τουλαχιστον βρε αδελφια να αλλαξουμε τα msn μας και να τα λεμε εκει.ολα τα θεματα απο που εκλεισε το τσατ εχουν γινει πεδιο αντιπαραθεσης με ολο ασχετα πραγματα.Αν δειτε απο που ξεκινησε αυτο το τοπικ και που εχει φτασει η συζητηση ειναι για γελια.Ανοιξτε τουλαχιστον ενα νεο τοπικ ψυχ vs ναρκ να παιζει εκει η αντιπαραθεση ελεος.εχουμε μπερδεψει την .... με την ....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> kanenas εφαγε ζορι ιντερ κ kassi βριζουν ναρκωμανεις και γκει 
> kanenas αγαπαει στρουμφακια
> kanenas παραξενευτηκε με kassi κ ιντερ
> kanenas θεωρισε πλακα καυστικους σχολιασμους kassi κ ιντερ
> kanenas αγαπαει μονο Τολστοι
> kassi-ιντερ λενε πολλες αληθεις μεσα απο το χιουμορ
> 
> γιατι μου βγηκε κατι σε φαγανας πειναει???


Σωστή.Η αντιπαράθεση είναι μέρος της ζωής μας,του τσατ,του φόρουμ,της δουλειάς.Γιατί μας ζητάς να μην είμαστε ο εαυτός μας;Μέσα από την αντιπαράθεση η γνώση ανανεώνεται.Μέσα από καυστικά σχόλια βγαίνουν πολλές φορές καθάριες αλήθειες.Παραθέτουμε ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας και αυτό το αποκαλείς με αποσιωπητικά;(........)Γράφουμ  ένα ημερολόγιο μέσα από το οποίο όσοι γνωρίζουν λαμβάνουν πολλά μηνύματα αλλά και όσοι δεν,παίρνουν μια γεύση.Η ζωή είναι πολύχρωμη λένε για εμάς τους οριακούς.Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε μόνο σεις και σας.....ή επιστημονικές γνωματεύσεις.Εν τέλει τόσα ξέρουμε,τόσα λέμε και πιστεύω πως ξέρουμε αρκετά!!!

----------


## Happyman

Για διπολική νόσο οπου έχω τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια
Έπερνα για 9 χρόνια depakine Chrono των 500mg x3 1-0-2.Αύξηση βάρους περίπου 5KG ανα χάπι.Δηλαδή ενώ κανονικά με ΔΜΣ πρέπει να είμαι στα 80KG δε μπορούσα με διατροφή και δίαιτα να πεσω ποτέ κάτω απο τα 95.Σα φάρμακο βέβαια ήταν καταπληκτικό και με είχε πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένο.
Όλες οι εξετάσεις ανα 6μηνο στα επίπεδα Βαλπροικού έδειχναν τα επιθυμητά επίπεδα στο αίμα.
Συμπληρωματικά δεν είχα άλλη αγωγή.Σπάνια πολύ σπάνια να έπερνα κάπιο ηρεμιστικο.Αλλάκαι αυτό πιο πολύ placebo ήταν.
Έπεισα το ψυχίατρο και για λόγους υγείας επειδή έχω ανεβάσει χολυστερίνη και έχω κληρονομικότητα και οικογενειακό ιστορικό καρδιάς αλλά και για λόγους αισθητικής να βάλουμε topamac για δίαιτα.
Να επιστρέψω στις παλιές καλές ημέρες.(βλέπετε πρώην αθλητής).
Ξεκινήσαμε κόβωντας σταδιακά το ντέπα.Βάλαμε σταδιακά το τοπαμακ.Όπως προβλέπεται.
Φτάσαμε τα 2χ200 την ημέρα.
Κόπηκε η όρεξη.Δεν σταθεροποιήθηκα όμως σωστά μετά απο δύο εβδομάδες θεραπεία.
Άρχισε μία υπερένταση.
Ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχει καμία συναισθηματική διαταραχή(φοβίες κ.λ.π)παρα μόνο οργανικές.
Στην αρχή υπήρξαν παρενέργειες.Ζάλη για τις πρώτες 15 με 20 μέρες(φεύγει σιγά-σιγά)
Συχνοουρία(τις πρώτες 5).
Έντονα όνειρα ή εφιάλτες όπως συνηθίζεται δεν είχα παρόλο που τα βάλαμε βράδυ και τα 2.
Η επίδραση του ντεπακιν έφυγε τελείως το κατάλαβα.Το λάθος μου ήταν ότι ξεκίνησα κάποιες βιταμίνες παράλληλα επειδή μου κόπηκε η όρεξη με πολλά Β στοιχεία μέσα.Αυτές βοήθησαν να κάνω Up προς μανία.
Τις σταμάτησα και απο προχτές αυξήσαμε το τοπαμακ το βράδυ στα 500 + 100 το πρωί.
Παραπάνω δε θα το κάνουμε.
Απλως θα γίνει 400 το βράδυ και 200 το πρωί.
ήδη χτες και σήμερα η διαφορά με την αλλαγή και το κόψιμο απο τις βιταμίνες ήταν τεράστια.
ο ύπνος πάλι 8ωρος απο 6ωρος.Αναπαυτικότατος.Τα τσιγάρα μειώθηκαν.Το άγχος και η ανυσιχία έπεσαν και τα μεγαλεπίβολα σχέδια coolαραν.
Αυτά φίλοι μου.
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους και φιλιά πολλά. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

φαίνεται να την παλεύεις καλά! well done!

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by cd2me_
> καλα πρεπει οπως και δηποτε να ξανανοιξει το τσατ
> τουλαχιστον οπως ηταν παλια να φαινετε στην κεντρικη ποσοι ειναι μεσα και τα λενε η τουλαχιστον βρε αδελφια να αλλαξουμε τα msn μας και να τα λεμε εκει.ολα τα θεματα απο που εκλεισε το τσατ εχουν γινει πεδιο αντιπαραθεσης με ολο ασχετα πραγματα.Αν δειτε απο που ξεκινησε αυτο το τοπικ και που εχει φτασει η συζητηση ειναι για γελια.Ανοιξτε τουλαχιστον ενα νεο τοπικ ψυχ vs ναρκ να παιζει εκει η αντιπαραθεση ελεος.εχουμε μπερδεψει την .... με την ....



ΚΟΥΚΟΥΡΟΥΚΟΥ!ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟFF ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ!

----------


## cd2me

ποιος εχει παρενεργειες????παλι δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα....
εγω εχω να κουμπωθω 5 χρονια.Οποτε η εγω μαλλον πρεπει 
να ξαναρχισω η καποιος πρεπει να τα κοψει γιατι εχει παθει 
overdose.

----------


## interappted

μην ξαναρχινας!!!!!!ουτε κατα διανοια!!!πλακα κανεις ????
εννοω οτι απο τις πολλες παρενεργειες δεν ακολουθουμε ροη χανομαστε στην κουβεντα...
5 χρονια χωρις χαπια...
ρε εισαι η ελπιδα μας 
αντε κ στα δικα μας!!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

καλά μη το γαμήσουμε κι εδώ. άντε.

----------


## interappted

σοβαρα του\\της το λεω !αν εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα περνεις μια ζωη φαρμακα κ ακους καποιον να τα εχει σταματησει εδω κ 5 χρονια ειναι μια ελπιδα οτι ισως κ να βγουμε απο τη λουμπα των φαρμακων!
δεν με επιασες αυτη τη φορα ραπς!
καθε φορα που ακουω οτι καποιος τα καταφερε χαιρομαο και αρχιζω να ελπιζω κ για μενα
ειναι κακο κι αυτο?

----------


## interappted

σοβαρα του\\της το λεω !αν εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα περνεις μια ζωη φαρμακα κ ακους καποιον να τα εχει σταματησει εδω κ 5 χρονια ειναι μια ελπιδα οτι ισως κ να βγουμε απο τη λουμπα των φαρμακων!
δεν με επιασες αυτη τη φορα ραπς!
καθε φορα που ακουω οτι καποιος τα καταφερε χαιρομαο και αρχιζω να ελπιζω κ για μενα
ειναι κακο κι αυτο?

----------


## Happyman

Παιδιά γιατί έχετε ως σκοπό της ζωής σας να μην πέρνετε φάρμακα,και νιώθετε τόσο ευτυχείς όταν τα κόβετε?Πρωσοπικά πέρνω 12 χρόνια περίπου και είμαι ακμαιότατος!!!
Ποτέ μου δεν άγγιξα τα ναρκωτικά και πάντα απόλαυσα τα πάντα.

Εαν το ψάξετε λίγο παραπάνω ίσως καταλάβατε ότι μερικά απο αυτά τα φάρμακα δεν είναι εξαρτισιογώνα και 
σας έχουν βελτιώσει κατα πολύ την καθημερινότητα σας καθώς και όλο το βιωτικό σας επίπεδο και τις καθημερινές σας σχέσεις και επικοινωνία με τους γύρω.Ίσως και και αυτούς που συμπονούν και συμπάσχουν μαζί σας.
Πολλοί απο εμάς πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι η ψυχιατρική είναι μια βρεφική επιστήμη δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς και ακόμη δεν έχει βρεθεί πλήρης ίαση για το 95% των νόσημάτων οπου την αφορουν.
Η ζωή και οι ρυθμοί στο δυτικό κόσμο όλο και αυξάνει της ψυχικές ασθένεις και οι διπολικές διαταραχές είναι ανίατες αλλα ευτυχώς αντιμετωπίσιμα τα συμπτώματά της σε σημείο οπου οι ασθενείς έχουν πάρα πολύ καλό εως άριστο βιωτικό επίπεδο.
Και για να κλείσουμε ευχάριστα ένας γνωστός μας ηγέτης ο Αντρέας Παπανδρέου είναι πλέον ευρέως γνωστό ότι έπασχε απο Μανιοκατάθλιψη.
Εάν δε κάνω λάθος τον κούραρε ο Στρ. Ψυχίατρος-Αρχίατρος Κος Μπότσης αργότερα σύμβουλος του υπουργου υγείας Κου Στεφανή.
Μην απογοητεύεστε όπως έγραψε και ένας μεγάλος Καθηγητής Ψ/κης ο Νέστωρος σε ένα βιβλίο του(\"Στο κόσμο της Ψύχωσης\") 

\"Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι το άλας της γης\"

Καταλάβετε επιτέλους ότι οι αγωγές που πέρνουμε δεν θεραπέβουν το αίτιο αλλά τα συμπτώματα.Δεν είναι πονοκέφαλος που πέρνουμε ασπιρίνη και περνάει.
Δεν ξέρουμε απο που ξεκινάεΒρέθηκαν κάποιοι παραγοντες αλλά ακόμα αντιμετωπίζουμε τα αποτελέσματα.

Καλυνήχτα και καλή πορεία σε όλους.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Να προσθεσω οτι για πολλα φαρμακα απο οτι διαβαζω ακομα και οι ειδικοι δεν ξερουν πως ακριβως δουλευουν...απλως δουλευουν.
Μερικοι \"τυχεροι\" ατυχοι πρεπει να ευγνωμονουν το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν τα φαρμακα...εστω και με τις παρενεργειες τους.

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Happyman_
> Παιδιά γιατί έχετε ως σκοπό της ζωής σας να μην πέρνετε φάρμακα,και νιώθετε τόσο ευτυχείς όταν τα κόβετε?Πρωσοπικά πέρνω 12 χρόνια περίπου και είμαι ακμαιότατος!!!
> Ποτέ μου δεν άγγιξα τα ναρκωτικά και πάντα απόλαυσα τα πάντα.
> 
> Εαν το ψάξετε λίγο παραπάνω ίσως καταλάβατε ότι μερικά απο αυτά τα φάρμακα δεν είναι εξαρτισιογώνα και 
> σας έχουν βελτιώσει κατα πολύ την καθημερινότητα σας καθώς και όλο το βιωτικό σας επίπεδο και τις καθημερινές σας σχέσεις και επικοινωνία με τους γύρω.Ίσως και και αυτούς που συμπονούν και συμπάσχουν μαζί σας.
> Πολλοί απο εμάς πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι η ψυχιατρική είναι μια βρεφική επιστήμη δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς και ακόμη δεν έχει βρεθεί πλήρης ίαση για το 95% των νόσημάτων οπου την αφορουν.
> Η ζωή και οι ρυθμοί στο δυτικό κόσμο όλο και αυξάνει της ψυχικές ασθένεις και οι διπολικές διαταραχές είναι ανίατες αλλα ευτυχώς αντιμετωπίσιμα τα συμπτώματά της σε σημείο οπου οι ασθενείς έχουν πάρα πολύ καλό εως άριστο βιωτικό επίπεδο.
> Και για να κλείσουμε ευχάριστα ένας γνωστός μας ηγέτης ο Αντρέας Παπανδρέου είναι πλέον ευρέως γνωστό ότι έπασχε απο Μανιοκατάθλιψη.
> ...



ακομα πιο αισιοδοξο απο το προηγουμενο!κι εγω ξερω οτι θα τα περνω για παντα..αλλα ξαφνικα σημερα επαψε να με χαλαει!

----------


## demetrios38

Happyman, μπορείς να μας δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφοριες για τον Παπανδρέου (links, βιβλία κ.λ.π.) σχετικά με την μανιοκατάθλιψή του?

----------


## Happyman

Οχι παιδιά δεν μπορώ γιατί δεν ξέρω περισσότερα θέλω να είμαι ειλικρινής.
Το γνωρίζω απο προσωπική συναναστροφή με κάποια απο τα άτομα οπου προανέφερα.
Δε νομίζω ότι έχει αναφερθεί σε κάποια βιβλιογραφεία κάτι σχετικό παρά μόνο στους ιατρικούς κύκλους.

----------


## interappted

κανεναν διασημο μεταιχμιακο?να χαρει κ η δικια μας διαταραχη????

----------


## Happyman

TO μισό Holywood παίρνει ψυχοφάρμακα και το άλλο μισό δε το λέει.Εμένα περίμενες να στο πω?
 :Smile: 

Όλοι οι πολιτικοί στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται να πάρουν και κανένας δεν τους δίνει και δεν τους κλείνει.Εμένα περίμενες να στο πω?  :Smile: 

Όλοι εμείς τους ψηφίζουμε και τελικά εμείς τα πίνουμε,τα πληρώνουμε αυτά και τα σπασμένα.....αυτό σίγουρα δεν περίμενες εμένα να στο πω.
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## interappted

Happyman oxi βρε αδρεφε ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχει κανενας διασημος οριακος που τη γλιτωσε μιας κ μας εδωσες μια σταλα αισιοδοξιας!

----------


## LOSTRE

Ο κ.Μπότσης είναι καλός γιατρός? :Cool:

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Happyman_
> Πρωσοπικά πέρνω 12 χρόνια περίπου και είμαι ακμαιότατος!!!


Γιατί δεν είμαστε ακμαιότατοι!

----------


## Happyman

Ο Μπότσης θεωρείται σήμερα απο τους κορυφαίους όπως και ο Πέτροβας επίσης Στρατιωτικός..
Έκαναν θητεία περίπου την ίδια εποχή στο 414.Έσωσαν μπόλικα παιδιά.
Ο Ρουβάς τότε πέρασε απο εκεί και έσπασε και μια πόρτα...ορίστε αφού θέλετε διασημότητες.
Να την γλύτωσε κάποιος τι εννοείς,όπως προαναφέραμε δεν πέρνουμε ασπιρίνες για τον πονοκέφαλο αντιμετωπίζουμε τα συμπτώματα και όχι τα αίτια,είναι χρόνια θέματα και με διάρκεια
ζωής,κομμάτι του εαυτού μας και της πρωσοπικότητάς μας.Εάν θέλετε της ίδιας της δημιουργικότητας και της καθημερινότητας.
Μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε με αυτό να το αγαπάμε για να μας αγαπάει.
Το σεβόμαστε δε το πολεμάμε.Να το προσέχουμε και να πέρνουμε δυνάμεις απο τις ευαισθησίες μας και όχι να γινόμαστε έρμαιοι αυτών.
Αυτές είναι πάνω κάτω οι δικές μου θεωρίες αρεστές η μή χαζές ή έξυπνες.

----------

